# Nancy armor alled Quack's for wheeler tires driveler #148



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 9, 2014)

Somebody post some music.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 9, 2014)

Good one


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Somebody post some music.



you furgot the music


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 9, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Somebody post some music.



Quaaaaack


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 9, 2014)

Gotta head to the DR. Y'all have a good one.


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2014)

took me 30 minutes to read the title..........


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Crickett (Dec 9, 2014)

THAT IS IT!!!!!! I AM PULLING MY KIDS FROM PUBLIC SCHOOLS!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

Crickett said:


> THAT IS IT!!!!!! I AM PULLING MY KIDS FROM PUBLIC SCHOOLS!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> took me 30 minutes to read the title..........



i still ain't figured it out


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 9, 2014)

What kind of armor did he out on the tires?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



Stupid punks picking on my daughter! 

Can't go into details on the other reason but I AM


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Gotta head to the DR. Y'all have a good one.



Sweet.....i like the Dominican Republic


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 9, 2014)

What happened chirper


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 9, 2014)

alled


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 9, 2014)

That stinks.. Boys are not taught right these days.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2014)

Nancy is probably happy that her name is in the title.......she did something with or to Quack; that part gots me nervous


----------



## Crickett (Dec 9, 2014)

My daughter has acne like most teens do. So some stupid little boys decided to start making jokes about it. Plus she has to wear glasses & of course they find that funny as well. I hate immature little brats!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 9, 2014)

Alled armor sounds like DG material.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 9, 2014)

Cricket gonna


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 9, 2014)

Teenage years are tough.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 9, 2014)

Migmack said:


> That stinks.. Boys are not taught right these days.



No....they are not. She has already had to threaten several of them since school started. Today was the 1st time she came home crying from it though. She's had enough.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 9, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Cricket gonna



Nope just gonna make sure things get handled & my kids will never be back in public schools again.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Nancy is probably happy that her name is in the title.......she did something with or to Quack; that part gots me jealous


Im sorry, but you got nothing to worry bout hes yours..


Crickett said:


> My daughter has acne like most teens do. So some stupid little boys decided to start making jokes about it. Plus she has to wear glasses & of course they find that funny as well. I hate immature little brats!



All kids get picked on crickett.  I got picked on alot cause i was a fat kid.  Sorry to hear it, I really am


----------



## Crickett (Dec 9, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> alled



and for......


----------



## Crickett (Dec 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im sorry, but you got nothing to worry bout hes yours..
> 
> 
> All kids get picked on crickett.  I got picked on alot cause i was a fat kid.  Sorry to hear it, I really am



Yep I was picked on too! We were dirt poor when I was a kid so of course we were easy targets. It was obvious we were poor. I talked to her about it & she knows kids are mean but today it went beyond  just being picked on. They were bullying. Teacher did yell at them & made them go to another classroom & do more work but it's the other incident that I can't mention yet that really has me boiling


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> All kids get picked on crickett.  I got picked on alot cause i AM a fat kid.  Sorry to hear it, I really am



fixed fer ya


----------



## Crickett (Dec 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> fixed fer ya


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Yep I was picked on too! We were dirt poor when I was a kid so of course we were easy targets. It was obvious we were poor. I talked to her about it & she knows kids are mean but today it went beyond  just being picked on. They were bullying. Teacher did yell at them & made them go to another classroom & do more work but it's the other incident that I can't mention yet that really has me boiling



sadly, alot of kids these days dont have parents to teach them how to act...


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> fixed fer ya



Helpful as usual


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> fixed fer ya



I can always lose weight again. youll always be ugly


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I can always lose weight again. youll always be ugly



and short........


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Yep I was picked on too! We were dirt poor when I was a kid so of course we were easy targets. It was obvious we were poor. I talked to her about it & she knows kids are mean but today it went beyond  just being picked on. They were bullying. Teacher did yell at them & made them go to another classroom & do more work but it's the other incident that I can't mention yet that really has me boiling



I'm sorry to hear this Crickett.........kids really are cruel.

ever thought about sending them to a private school?


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> and short........



and bald..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

hdm03 just sent me a selfie


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> and short........



aww poor LITTLE fella


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2014)

but i have some cool tats


----------



## Crickett (Dec 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I can always lose weight again. you'll always be ugly




BURN




rydert said:


> I'm sorry to hear this Crickett.........kids really are cruel.
> 
> ever thought about sending them to a private school?



Unfortunately private school is not in our budget. We are only on 1 income. I homeschooled them last year & that's what I am going back to. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03 just sent me a selfie


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2014)

ya'll stop being cyber bullies


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2014)

and pretty eyes.........


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 9, 2014)

Kids make fun of my fur.. Kicked the teeth out of some men in bar fights.. Never tell me to put a shirt on.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> and pretty eyes.........



wait, what?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wait, what?



what he said


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wait, what?



i have pretty eyes..........Dert really likes my eyes


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> what he said



i have pretty eyes..........Dert really likes my eyes


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i have pretty eyes..........Dert really likes my eyes



awww that so sweet yaw  each other


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2014)

homo3 is loaded


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 9, 2014)

hdm be lookin' sessy!!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> homo3 is loaded



with what?


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2014)

hey strang


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> hey strang



Hey feller. 

You gettin' a break from work so you can come talk to us a lil bit?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 9, 2014)

kan.....flo......uhhhhh

Top of the page post ^^^^^^


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

seen this in hmd03 myspace page.. something bout his true love.. I dont get it but...


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 9, 2014)

They make such a cute couple. I'm really happy for you hdm.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 9, 2014)

Big girls need love too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> They make such a cute couple. I'm really happy for you hdm.



I seen where he said he loved head and shoulders.  I thought he was talking bout the shampoo..


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Hey feller.
> 
> You gettin' a break from work so you can come talk to us a lil bit?



slow time of the year for me.........usually....


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 9, 2014)

You're being very hurtful hfh, you're going to hurt hdm's feelings.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> You're being very hurtful hfh, you're going to hurt hdm's feelings.



i thought fat people were jolly......guess not


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> You're being very hurtful hfh, you're going to hurt hdm's feelings.



Im sorry....


Who am I kidding, he would do it to me


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm going to hit the all call 911 button. Hdm03 is sensitive.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I'm going to hit the all call 911 button. Hdm03 is sensitive.



Get him some chocolate, he will feel better


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i thought fat people were jolly......guess not



you should call qauck he will make you feel better.  e might post a pic of Pooh for you..  we know that cheers you up


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you should call qauck he will make you feel better.  e might post a pic of Pooh for you..  we know that cheers you up



i talked to Quack last night......we giggled


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i talked to Quack last night......we giggled



he is a funny fella tu me.  aint got a filter at all..he thinks it, he says it ~giggle~


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2014)

Crickett need some Quack to come up there and stomp some kidz ??  Ya just don't mess wit my budzzz and their kidzz.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i talked to Quack last night......we giggled





havin_fun_huntin said:


> he is a funny fella tu me.  aint got a filter at all..he thinks it, he says it ~giggle~





I love to cut up and play, but this is one fat buoy you don't want madatcha . .


----------



## Crickett (Dec 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett need some Quack to come up there and stomp some kidz ??  Ya just don't mess wit my budzzz and their kidzz.



Right now it's not the kids that I'm  Yeah they are punks & I don't want them teasing my daughter  & I am  about it but not as  about that as I am the other issue.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 9, 2014)

I stare at quacks avi allot


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

yall have a good un.  Crickett, hope wverything works out for the best maam


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2014)

Now I'm mad as fire . . .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Now I'm mad as fire . . .



calm down big guy


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 9, 2014)

Churper going to let that gat explode.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> calm down big guy





Okay okay, I'm all betta now . . Don't worry, be happy and HIGH !!! 



Crap, Bob Marley's dead too . .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 9, 2014)

Quack that bass song got stuck in my head. It was your fault


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2014)

2 cents. Erybody gets picked on in middle school. Hardest days of my life. Makes for a strong adult. Juss my humble opinion. Give them babies all your support and find somepin they like. We are all into sports, but the boy found music 
Always worried bout him and found out he was one of the most popular guys in high school.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Quack that bass song got stuck in my head. It was your fault



Is this the fish/bass song Quack was singing?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 2 cents. Erybody gets picked on in middle school. Hardest days of my life. Makes for a strong adult. Juss my humble opinion. Give them babies all your support and find somepin they like. We are all into sports, but the boy found music
> Always worried bout him and found out he was one of the most popular guys in high school.



I agree that it does help them but when they become relentless after she's repeatedly told them to stop then it becomes a bullying issue. She can hold her ground & mouth off back to them & most of the time they back off but not today. 

I'll fill you in on the other issue later!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 10, 2014)

Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you fellow drivelers.  I got tired of watching the dreaded "white screen" this morning and finally, it disappeared.

I am looking all over for some coffee to get me awake this morning as I surely didn't get much sleep last night.  I am already washing clothes, reading the newspaper, and eating a little breakfast so I am getting my rear in gear because I've got a busy day ahead.

Now it is time for all of drivelers to GET UP, shake a leg, do a dance, maybe even shake a "tail-feather" so that you will be wide awake and be a productive citizen for the rest of today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2014)

A second vote for 'where did the white screen of death' come from this morning?   Did the alarm clock in Macon fail to go off?   Well I brewed the juice and went to updating the computer and other such excitement while waiting for the screen to regain color.   Bring a cup and fill it up


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2014)

Morning everyone ... Been running conduit and pulling new wires all night! This new plant manager thinks overhead electrical connections are safer than ground level connections!?!?....  Funny thing is, now operators have to climb a ladder to plug various pieces of equipment in........ Ain't my money either way!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2014)

Where is the safety engineer when you actually need them?

morning BOG


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Where is the safety engineer when you actually need them?
> 
> morning BOG



Mernin G!  Engineers around here lack something called common sense!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin G!  Engineers around here lack something called common sense!!



Wait until OSHA tells the manager that there will need to be a spotter/holder of the ladder when they climb to plug something in.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 10, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wait until OSHA tells the manager that there will need to be a spotter/holder of the ladder when they climb to plug something in.



Or that its required a tie off point if its above 4 feet


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 10, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I can always lose weight again. youll always be ugly


BURN!!!! Good one Leroy


havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03 just sent me a selfie


 He looks mean, i'm not calling him a Homo anymore, looks like he'll come burn my house down.


gobbleinwoods said:


> A second vote for 'where did the white screen of death' come from this morning?   Did the alarm clock in Macon fail to go off?   Well I brewed the juice and went to updating the computer and other such excitement while waiting for the screen to regain color.   Bring a cup and fill it up


Cold this morning, ice on the winders.. think i'll have a cup. Thanks gobblin.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2014)

Morning folks.....today is my Friday


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2014)

Mud should have lunch at The Golden in my honor


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Morning folks.....today is my Friday



Your Friday.. my Wed.. you suck.


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2014)

I think I found me an upper door....cheap


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2014)

oh....goot morn


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2014)

that was kind of hurtful; Mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> I think I found me an upper door....cheap


 good deal



hdm03 said:


> that was kind of hurtful; Mud


Sorry Hdm03, please dont burn my house down.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2014)

i will try not too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2014)

a little cool in the shop this mernin.........


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2014)

homo3?


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2014)

,mud?


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2014)

mrs hawnett?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2014)

dert?

Hi ya'll!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Dang Keebs jumped in betwixed me and dert.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Your Friday.. my Wed.. you suck.


it's my Monday............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang Keebs jumped in betwixed me and dert.


I LIKE it there too!

Rant: I will NEVER go to another PUBLIC Education graduation again........ people are so rude & uncouth, UnReal!!
Rant Over: but not forgotten.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2014)

high guys


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> it's my Monday............
> 
> I LIKE it there too!
> 
> ...



Welcome to the 2000's


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> high guys





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Welcome to the 2000's


 yeah, I know........


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> dert?
> 
> Hi ya'll!


hey



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yes.


hey


havin_fun_huntin said:


> high guys



what up leroy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Blame it on Jim Morrison. 
Lawd he is HAWT!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Rant: I will NEVER go to another PUBLIC Education graduation again........ people are so rude & uncouth, UnReal!!
> Rant Over: but not forgotten.........





I agree. I done about got to where I can`t stand to be in a crowd, of any kind. Or go to town either. I can`t see no graduations or anything like that that has to be attended in my future, thank goodness. I`d rather be where there ain`t nothing man has tarnished. I do have a wedding ceremony to preside over next month, but that`s about it.

Rant over. Now everbody just leave me be.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh, mornin`....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh, mornin`....



Thought about you yesterday on my ride home. Out where i live has just exploded. Houses and people everywhere.  I need to be farther out.


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> dert?
> 
> Hi ya'll!


hey Keebs


havin_fun_huntin said:


> high guys


hi


Nicodemus said:


> Oh, mornin`....



good morning Nic


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh, mornin`....



Mornin Sunshine.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Thought about you yesterday on my ride home. Out where i live has just exploded. Houses and people everywhere.  I need to be farther out.



you move oo much further youll be in a different county.  Tifton is gonna be like Albany  before its over with..


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you move oo much further youll be in a different county.  Tifton is gonna be like Albany  before its over with..



got my fill of Albany last weekend.....wow. is all I will say...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> got my fill of Albany last weekend.....wow. is all I will say...



We all warned you... Albany is a cesspool


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Thought about you yesterday on my ride home. Out where i live has just exploded. Houses and people everywhere.  I need to be farther out.





The farm that runs up to my back fence, I doubt will ever be sold. The plantation across the road from me has been put in a land trust and will never even have a house built on that section. I know the owners of both properties, and they good folks too. The farm-plantation-swamp that borders the place across the road belongs to a good friend of mine and I have keys to all his gates, to hunt and fish on. 

I like where I live. It`s close to Leesburg, but quiet. I can get on the electric buggy and be in the huntin` woods in less than 2 minutes. We don`t allow any ratrace around here either. The world is in an uproar, America is in an uproar, even this forum is in an uproar, folks at each other`s throats, but everything I`ve mentioned can be ignored, switched off, or dealt with in the appropriate ways.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you move oo much further youll be in a different county.  Tifton is gonna be like Albany  before its over with..



For real. I went yesterday out to pick up a freezer and needless  to say where it was you could drive a mile or two between houses. Where i'm at , you used to could go ride 3 wheelers and ramble. You cant hide from a house now.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 10, 2014)

How is everyone doin tuday


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> got my fill of Albany last weekend.....wow. is all I will say...


You was in Albany and you didnt let Steph stop by and say hey



Nicodemus said:


> The farm that runs up to my back fence, I doubt will ever be sold. The plantation across the road from me has been put in a land trust and will never even have a house built on that section. I know the owners of both properties, and they good folks too. The farm-plantation-swamp that borders the place across the road belongs to a good friend of mine and I have keys to all his gates, to hunt and fish on.
> 
> I like where I live. It`s close to Leesburg, but quiet. I can get on the electric buggy and be in the huntin` woods in less than 2 minutes. We don`t allow any ratrace around here either. The world is in an uproar, America is in an uproar, even this forum is in an uproar, folks at each other`s throats, but everything I`ve mentioned can be ignored, switched off, or dealt with in the appropriate ways.


Youre lucky Nic.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> How is everyone doin tuday



I was in a good mood , now after thinking about how populated its becoming i have talked my self into depression.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You was in Albany and you didnt let Steph stop by and say hey
> 
> Youre lucky Nic.



Kinda what I was thinking 

Nic, bann durt for being antisocial..

Wait, I telling that to the wrong mod


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

Luckily the farmer behind my house lets me hunt or plunder in the woods. I want to build a house on my new land but i do like my scenery where i'm at now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I was in a good mood , now after thinking about how populated its becoming i have talked my self into depression.



Need a hug?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Ya'll make fun of us being up here in "the city". All I saw this mornin on my way to work was smoke coming out of the cows nostrils. That's the ONLY thing I like about cold weather. Smoke coming out of the cows nostrils.


Oh, and I don't have cell service the whole way into town.


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You was in Albany and you didnt let Steph stop by and say hey



I think about all you every time I head down that way.......

Steff likes a clean shaven face.......sorry mud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Luckily the farmer behind my house lets me hunt or plunder in the woods. I want to build a house on my new land but i do like my scenery where i'm at now.



Hot neighbors?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2014)

Thinking DOES NOT= contacting  
BANN DURT!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Kinda what I was thinking
> 
> Nic, bann durt for being antisocial..
> 
> Wait, I telling that to the wrong mod





For sure. I`m the poster child for reclusive and antisocial. And I`m gettin` worse (and likin` it). 

I lied. As of Monday, I do have new neighbors. They brought the whole herd in and turned em out. I just took this shot through the Christmas wreath on the front door.


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thinking DOES NOT= contacting
> BANN DURT!!!



I tried to ignore you idjit.......


don't be giving nobody any ideas


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Need a hug?


NO


rydert said:


> I think about all you every time I head down that way.......
> 
> Steff likes a clean shaven face.......sorry mud


Cant win em all. Thats what most say till they get to know me though


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hot neighbors?


No


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2014)

I would never ban a fellow Heeler man.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2014)

My mamas family have always kinda been city folks.  Mud, my mom and her brothers grew up in dog island if taht tells you anything.  Well LUCKILY for me my moms ex husbands family was much different.  Good ol country folks.  Hunting, fishing, riding horses, 4 wheelers, spending every Sunday afternoon cooking and Throwing horse shoes.  
Well, mama and her ex purchased 8 acres of land out in the country when I was about 11.  It had a nice pond, at the time, and a very SMALL patch of wood that butted up to about 100 acres of planted pines  and oak bottoms.  That 100 acres is where I fell in love with being out in the woods.  I could tell you every deer trail, possum hole, squirrel nest, and watering spot on that property.   Man, I miss that place


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2014)

Note to self, purchase a Heeler.  Check.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Note to self, purchase a Heeler.  Check.



idjit.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> I tried to ignore you idjit.......
> 
> 
> don't be giving nobody any ideas



Obviously.   Whats so bad is I bet you took 75 down to highway 300 and went into Albany.  You were less than 2 miles from my house.  Meanie butt


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

What'd I miss?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

OH.....mornin!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 10, 2014)

Never lived in the city till my daughter was about 3. Didn't really want her going to the schools where I'm from. Boy I'm I ready to move back, luckily I still own my place down there.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 10, 2014)

Mornin erey buddy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?



Quack got bannded for postin too much muzic.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 10, 2014)

Mornin Chief, how was your trip.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack got bannded for postin too much muzic.



Poor Quack, won't be the same without him


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack got bannded for postin too much muzic.



  

  



Wycliff said:


> Mornin Chief, how was your trip.



Surprisingly, very different!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Surprisingly, very different!!!!!



So you didn't get hurt


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> So you didn't get hurt



 

Well yeah, but in a much different way!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> So you didn't get hurt


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Well yeah, but in a much different way!


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> So you didn't get hurt


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Don't you just LOVE suspense?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I agree. I done about got to where I can`t stand to be in a crowd, of any kind. Or go to town either. I can`t see no graduations or anything like that that has to be attended in my future, thank goodness. I`d rather be where there ain`t nothing man has tarnished. I do have a wedding ceremony to preside over next month, but that`s about it.
> 
> Rant over. Now everbody just leave me be.


I'm gittin more & more like you.............


rydert said:


> got my fill of Albany last weekend.....wow. is all I will say...


That's where this was, Darton College.............. 


Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?


Hey you!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't you just LOVE suspense?



NO!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

Driveler Drama!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm gittin more & more like you.............
> 
> That's where this was, Darton College..............
> 
> Hey you!



Hey galfriend 

Whoooooooo.....you gonna be proud!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> NO!



lol ing!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

I gotta run.....catch yall later!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotta run.....catch yall later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Whaaaaa  ....I'm runnnin late!


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff C. = tease


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

Where's Nancy......I mean bOOM bOOM?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm the only one in the office today. Got "The Best of the Doors" album blarin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Whaaaaa  ....I'm runnnin late!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> Jeff C. = tease



 Well Hello there, big boy!!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 10, 2014)

Still waiting


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> My mamas family have always kinda been city folks.  Mud, my mom and her brothers grew up in dog island if taht tells you anything.  Well LUCKILY for me my moms ex husbands family was much different.  Good ol country folks.  Hunting, fishing, riding horses, 4 wheelers, spending every Sunday afternoon cooking and Throwing horse shoes.
> Well, mama and her ex purchased 8 acres of land out in the country when I was about 11.  It had a nice pond, at the time, and a very SMALL patch of wood that butted up to about 100 acres of planted pines  and oak bottoms.  That 100 acres is where I fell in love with being out in the woods.  I could tell you every deer trail, possum hole, squirrel nest, and watering spot on that property.   Man, I miss that place






Jeff C. said:


> OH.....mornin!


Hey Jeffro!


Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy






Jeff C. said:


> I gotta run.....catch yall later!



Bye jeffro


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey galfriend
> 
> Whoooooooo.....you gonna be proud!
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> I gotta run.....catch yall later!


gitbackhere!


rydert said:


> Jeff C. = tease


BIG TIME!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

Almost forgot!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Jeffro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mudroooooooo!  



Keebs said:


> gitbackhere!
> 
> BIG TIME!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Almost forgot!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 10, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Mornin Chief, how was your trip.







Jeff C. said:


> Surprisingly, very different!!!!!








Wycliff said:


> So you didn't get hurt








Jeff C. said:


> Well yeah, but in a much different way!










Jeff C. said:


> Don't you just LOVE suspense?









Jeff C. said:


> Driveler Drama!










Jeff C. said:


> Hey galfriend
> 
> Whoooooooo.....you gonna be proud!
> 
> ...







While Chief is holding out on the real truth.........I see a vision forming that shows our very own Chief winning the "Big Time Lottery" and yesterday when they presented him with that big fat check, it was so large and heavy that he strained his back while trying to hold up all of that money!!!!



ps:  I would have been glad to lend a hand in order to hold some of that money in my pockets.  That's what friends are for.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> While Chief is holding out on the real truth.........I see a vision forming that shows our very own Chief winning the "Big Time Lottery" and yesterday when they presented him with that big fat check, it was so large and heavy that he strained his back while trying to hold up all of that money!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ps:  I would have been glad to lend a hand in order to hold some of that money in my pockets.  That's what friends are for.



Somethin like that EE!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

1 hour and 43 mins to go!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 1 hour and 43 mins to go!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



1 hour and 36 mins now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

^^^^^


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 1 hour and 36 mins now.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 1 hour and 43 mins to go!




Dang Chief, you are Good.  I realize now that you are just like six of these daily soap operas that on a daily basis will take you right up to the edge of the cliff with suspense and then cut away to several commercials and when the program returns, you realized that the program is about over........... and all you hear is "stayed tuned for the exciting conclusion tomorrow".  



PS:  I sure wish that I had me some smileys etc like Mrs. H has.  I like them things for sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

Wish it would hurry up!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for the pm Chief clearing all that up. Great news!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wish it would hurry up!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2014)

im so confused


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

I aint got no PM's


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im so confused



How can you tell


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

<------- Godiva white chocolate truffle.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint got no PM's



Me neither


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> How can you tell


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint got no PM's


me neider


Wycliff said:


> How can you tell



sorry, im MORE confused


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> <------- Godiva white chocolate truffle.



one is enough for me. DANG that thing was RICH.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> one is enough for me. DANG that thing was RICH.



Where mine is?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks for the pm Chief clearing all that up. Great news!!!!!!!



Mannnnn....is that cool or what???


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

1 hour and 8 teen minits.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

Sposed to go to buddies' deer lease today....I gotz too much stuff to do tho.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where mine is?


What's your fax#


Jeff C. said:


> Mannnnn....is that cool or what???


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What's your fax#


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

dert?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mannnnn....is that cool or what???


I'll have to say ,yes, i'm a lil envyious....



Jeff C. said:


> dert?


Dirt?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

Leroy?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

homo3?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2014)

Pm?????


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2014)

i ain't got one


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2014)

my weekend start in 6 hours and 8 mins


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> my weekend start in 6 hours and 8 mins


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> my weekend start in 6 hours and 8 mins



Congratulations.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2014)

thank you.....thank you very much


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>



Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2014)

Love you all long time


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2014)

except Mud; he's been very hateful lately


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2014)

may have to burn his house down


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2014)

his wife can stay with me while they re-build


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> my weekend start in 6 hours and 8 mins



you going out of town?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2014)

yes.....my wife isn't going with me; will you check in on her for me?


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> yes.....my wife isn't going with me; will you check in on her for me?



anything for a friend


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2014)

sharing is caring........


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> sharing is caring........



truer words have never been spoken


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff fa fa


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff fa fa



are you filling in for Quack?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 10, 2014)

swangers club in hera


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 10, 2014)

hdm throwing a key party?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> are you filling in for Quack?



Before he got banded he PM'd me and ask ever so politely I felt compelled to honor his wishes.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

Sorry homo3. I will be happy for your time off. You deserve it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

Lunch time


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

Leroy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff C.?


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2014)

Wy?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2014)

john boy?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 10, 2014)

ham, smashed taters, and carrots


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2014)

Felicia?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 10, 2014)

Shaniqua?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Opie?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2014)

Sha-nay-nay?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Flossie?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> ham, smashed taters, and carrots


trade......... boneless hot wangs, tater tots & fries....... reheated in the oven........


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2014)

just finished up the last of the boston butt.........


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2014)

This is my Friday afternoon


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> just finished up the last of the boston butt.........



That reminds me......


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> This is my Friday afternoon



believe me......I;m just as excited as you are


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> my weekend start in 6 hours and 8 mins



Mine started when I woke up! 



hdm03 said:


> Love you all long time



 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff fa fa



 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C.?



Here I'm iz!


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> That reminds me......



don't do it............


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2014)

Dert's nanners are a dancin'


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2014)

he must be really excited


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2014)

I is....


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Wycliff (Dec 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> trade......... boneless hot wangs, tater tots & fries....... reheated in the oven........



Sure I'll fax it to ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm whoopin some BUTT!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Ima gonna grow up. Be A Leader!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

You wont some o dis???


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm whoopin some BUTT!!!



odd.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

I found a song for the driblers.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2014)

grats Mrs 22


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You wont some o dis???


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Sure I'll fax it to ya


you're awesome!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I found a song for the driblers.


 to a "T"!


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

Announcement!!!!!!!!

As of right now.......I have not had a cigarette in 48 hours!!!


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Announcement!!!!!!!!
> 
> As of right now.......I have not had a cigarette in 48 hours!!!



booyah!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

Brang it.....I got sumpin for ya!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

Cigarettes were killin me, but I'm dyin for one now!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Announcement!!!!!!!!
> 
> As of right now.......I have not had a cigarette in 48 hours!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

...


----------



## Crickett (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Announcement!!!!!!!!
> 
> As of right now.......I have not had a cigarette in 48 hours!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> ...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Announcement!!!!!!!!
> 
> As of right now.......I have not had a cigarette in 48 hours!!!


   


Jeff C. said:


> Cigarettes were killin me, but I'm dyin for one now!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2014)

coffee for lunch


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2014)

Just called mud, he was very short with me.  I think he is jealous cause im more fluffy than he is


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

puhsketti.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2014)

"I would love one that big." mudracing101


Still makes me giggle


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

Momma make Willie quit!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Momma make Willie quit!



Tommy if you don't put down that stick, I'm gonna wear you out with it. Boy be quick.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Announcement!!!!!!!!
> 
> As of right now.......I have not had a cigarette in 48 hours!!!


Good job Jeffro!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just called mud, he was very short with me.  I think he is jealous cause im more fluffy than he is


Sorry, i'm not trying to be. I have been told on several occasions and by several people that i'm very quick and to the point on the phone. Unless i been drankin. Should of told that nice lady she could keep them dogs


hdm03 said:


> "I would love one that big." mudracing101
> 
> 
> Still makes me giggle


I bet you thought i was going to say i'm very short.... on the phone didnt ya. No no smiley


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

Gettin some clothes washed and packin up for some late season deer stand time.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Announcement!!!!!!!!
> 
> As of right now.......I have not had a cigarette in 48 hours!!!



Congrats 





Now everyone be very careful what you say to Chief he may explode any minute


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

<------------------M&M peanuts!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Momma make Willie quit!



You tube  Bobbie Gentry - Niki Hoeky. 
It's kinda cajuny. Used to be my Diddy's favorite song.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Believe it or not.....I haven't been bad at all. Of course, it's only been 2 days. 

For now I'm just cussin them cigs that have a had a stranglehold on me for so long.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2014)

Chief?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You tube  Bobbie Gentry - Niki Hoeky.
> It's kinda cajuny. Used to be my Diddy's favorite song.



10-fo!


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> <------------------M&M peanuts!!!


You can do it. don't be a weak minded, no good, Lilly liverin, worthless, side walking, sissy little two bit pansy and give in to the temptation.

Tough love brotha you can do it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

Dannnnnnnnnnng.......I just saw hom03 dancin in that video.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> You can do it. don't be a weak minded, no good, Lilly liverin, worthless, side walking, sissy little two bit pansy and give in to the temptation.
> 
> Tough love brotha you can do it.





Thanks! That's exactly how I'm attacking it. I ain't going to let them dang things whip me no more. 

I can't type here what I say to them every time the urge hits me.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dannnnnnnnnnng.......I just saw hom03 dancin in that video.




May want to wash yo eyez out


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dannnnnnnnnnng.......I just saw hom03 dancin in that video.



with those pretty purple pants on.


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> May want to wash yo eyez out


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

Y'all i got some bad news. Leroy might not be with us in the driveler anymore. They caught him stealing the internet and there is popo's every where and they shut it off for now. I will update as i can.


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all i got some bad news. Leroy might not be with us in the driveler anymore. They caught him stealing the internet and there is popo's every where and they shut it off for now. I will update as i can.



Hope he gets a friendly cell mate..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

What is Mud talking about.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all i got some bad news. Leroy might not be with us in the driveler anymore. They caught him stealing the internet and there is popo's every where and they shut it off for now. I will update as i can.



My phone I interweb still works.  And I outran da popo


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> Hope he gets a friendly cell mate..............




I'm sure there is someone from the park there that he knows


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What is Mud talking about.



He's lost it.  He's really stressed cause of his puppies


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He's lost it.  He's really stressed cause of his puppies



muds got puppies?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> muds got puppies?



Bigguns


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

cause of his WHAT


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bigguns


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bigguns



see mrs hawnett's sig line...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> My phone I interweb still works.  And I outran da popo



forgot about the phone


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2014)

He he mud got a bad rememberizer


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

I was gonna say you went to jail


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

You were crying


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

sorry about your puppies mud.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> sorry about your puppies mud.



They are ok. They are back home locked up in the fence.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Bye ya'll.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

bye


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bye ya'll.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2014)

Bye 22


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

Quick, if Mattech comes in here , y'all aint seen me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2014)

Mud was here


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

shhhh


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> shhhh



Hush money....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hush money....



He done seen me , gotta go


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

He's not here martin


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2014)

Later yall...headin to da woods!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Later yall...headin to da woods!!!



Good luck Jeff!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 10, 2014)

good luck jeff C


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Later yall...headin to da woods!!!


Good Luck, Chief!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2014)

Bye Jeff fafa


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2014)

shoot some beers Jeff C.


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2014)

this forum clock is whacked off.......


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> shoot some beers Jeff C.



sorry...that's wwhat I'm doing..

I meant to say shoot some deers........


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 10, 2014)

gotta have your priorities


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 10, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> While Chief is holding out on the real truth.........I see a vision forming that shows our very own Chief winning the "Big Time Lottery" and yesterday when they presented him with that big fat check, it was so large and heavy that he strained his back while trying to hold up all of that money!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ps:  I would have been glad to lend a hand in order to hold some of that money in my pockets.  That's what friends are for.








Jeff C. said:


> Announcement!!!!!!!!
> 
> As of right now.......I have not had a cigarette in 48 hours!!!








Well like I said earlier, YOU really have hit the Big Time Lottery just like I said.  Jeff, I hope that you never smoke another cigarette.

I am proud of you Brother.  You can beat that addiction and become a very healthy person again.  I am sure that most people would NEVER believe me BUT there has never been enough money printed up yet to convince me to smoke.  I still have a mental picture of my Dad being a healthy 180 pound man and then 15 months later after surgery, chemo, and radiation etc, he died of lung cancer due to smoking for 45 years and he ONLY weighed 78 pounds at his death.  Yep, that image is a very convincing one to me not to ever smoke. 


Congratulations and keep up the resistance.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> this forum clock is whacked off.......



Wasnt Homo3 the one working on that


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

King


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2014)

Haaaay!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hey Blood


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 10, 2014)

Walked right into that Kang BOG


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2014)

Later y'all. Seez ya later.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Blood





Wycliff said:


> Walked right into that Kang BOG



Howdy mud!

I reckon I did Wycliff!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2014)

what is the forum clock doing????


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2014)

you kids behave; see ya'll later


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2014)

It is TIME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 10, 2014)

nope 2 mo howas


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks! That's exactly how I'm attacking it. I ain't going to let them dang things whip me no more.
> 
> I can't type here what I say to them every time the urge hits me.



after cussing them out for the urge drink some water.  It really does help.  Or at least it was what someone suggested to me and it seemed to help.  You too can do it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2014)

It is dark when I leave home in the morning and dark when I get home.  I wonder what the outside of the world looks like?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> nope 2 mo howas



Wy--you on days? or two before having to go to work?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm on days this week


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 10, 2014)

1 mo howa


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is dark when I leave home in the morning and dark when I get home.  I wonder what the outside of the world looks like?


dark.........just dark..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2014)

Hang in there Chiefbro, rekon I'm gonna try and give 'em up too. 



Had our mine crew Christmas partay tonight, left there and had to come to work, that kinda sucked, no dranky drank.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2014)

Live from work!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from work!!!





Here witya . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Here witya . .



I get the pleasure of running some 1" ridged conduit tonight.. good thing is it's only about 30ft  with just a few bends.
Whasup Quack bro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I get the pleasure of running some 1" ridged conduit tonight.. good thing is it's only about 30ft  with just a few bends.
> Whasup Quack bro?





Juss waitin on 7am . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2014)

im lubed an ready for a twista mach.... hydrolic erl all ova me!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 11, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Blood and Quack.  I guess that Gobblin should be along any time now with a truck load of fresh brewed coffee.

Quack, your Christmas party couldn't have been too much fun as when it was over you had to change from your party clothes and then put on your "jockey-strap and flip flops" and go right back in to work.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2014)

yep EE I am here with the morning brew





Quack you too can quit smoking.  If you want to it is a lot easier.  Not committed?  Just think it is for Ms. Dawn and yourself.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Blood and Quack.  I guess that Gobblin should be along any time now with a truck load of fresh brewed coffee.
> 
> Quack, your Christmas party couldn't have been too much fun as when it was over you had to change from your party clothes and then put on your "jockey-strap and flip flops" and go right back in to work.





Yeah, it sucked.  Ribeyes were good and Dawn won $50 worth of gift cards.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep EE I am here with the morning brew
> 
> 
> 
> ...




^^^^^  X 10


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep EE I am here with the morning brew
> 
> 
> 
> ...





She's a closet smoker, doesn't smoke much at all, but I'ma 'bout a pack and half a day.  It's a nasty and expensive habit.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, it sucked.  Ribeyes were good and Dawn won $50 worth of gift cards.







Hooked On Quack said:


> She's a closet smoker, doesn't smoke much at all, but I'ma 'bout a pack and half a day.  It's a nasty and expensive habit.




Glad that both of you were able to attend.  I knew that Ms. Dawn was "Smoking Hawt" but I did not know that she smoked any cigarettes at all.  Many years ago, my wife would smoke with her friends at work and when I would smell that tobacco smell when she got home, she would swear that it from all of her co-workers smoking etc.  I found the remaining pack in her lab coat pocket a few times but she said that it was her boss's instead BUT I told her that her boss smoked a different brand.   When I found out the real truth one day, I blew a gasket with her.  She stopped right then and there and never smoked again.  She agreed that it was  very bad habit.  That was a great day for both of us too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2014)

2 mo hrs.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2014)

Had to work Thanksgiving, gonna hafta work Christmas Eve and Christmas Day too.  This sucks.


Can't imagine how our soldiers feel thousands of miles away from their families on the Holidays.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 11, 2014)

Yall  need to quit it LOL Beggin pardin is one thing> begging forgineness is another., '
Beggin sympopthy while you uort to be workin is another. No sympathy hyar but a shoulder to cry apon is always tolerated. Lets talk !? !. 

Git yo self back to werk and hushup LOL!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2014)

What ever you say Scrap.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had to work Thanksgiving, gonna hafta work Christmas Eve and Christmas Day too.  This sucks.
> 
> 
> Can't imagine how our soldiers feel thousands of miles away from their families on the Holidays.



That is bad.  Just when doe days come back in.

If you quit smoking I bet Ms.Dawn will too.   Be her inspiration!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That is bad.  Just when doe days come back in.
> 
> If you quit smoking I bet Ms.Dawn will too.   Be her inspiration!!!





If we both quit at the sametime there's liable to be a killin . .


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2014)

If y'all got time can y'all say some prayers for my family...

1st- My FIL has been in the hospital for 2 weeks now. Doubt he will make it to Christmas. 

2nd- My 27 year old cousin had to be life flighted to N Fulton hospital. He has 2 blood clots in his lungs. Doubt he will make it thru the day. 




For those of you that smoke & drink heavily!  

That is why both of them are in bad health!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2014)

I just now read back a few pages & saw y'all have already been on the topic of smoking!


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your family members Crickett.....prayers sent for you all.....


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


> and for......


You caaaan be anybody you wanna be on de iternext.  Ennaso? how many would like to give me a spankin?? Deserveded or naught. Come on girls. Don't be shy. I'll get you over that ahngungupin a heartbeat . Look at me, for example, and hold back that chuckle.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

Morning all, sorry to hear Crickett. Mrs. V and i quit smoking together, it was hard. But i was strong .. like bull.


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2014)

mud=bull


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2014)

scrapy=wanting a spankin?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

rydert said:


> scrapy=wanting a spankin?



Got me confused too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

Wander if Leroy is out of jail yet.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm already sick of Christmas ....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

Christmas is great!! Dont be ba hum bug blood.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



 Hey


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Christmas is great!! Dont be ba hum bug blood.


 I love Christmas!

Mornin!
's for your folks Cricket!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2014)

Cousin update: 

He's had to be revived 3x's already. They are trying to get him stable enough so they can do a brain scan. 

This is gonna be so hard on my aunt. She lost her husband back in 2005.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 11, 2014)

My firstfuneral gonna be for fambly. Den dsey haaaulit. De second one gona be for friends and DA fambly members what showed up late.. Anyway , fo I get dead and take oft> Dis one is for me.

I bein of sound mind do expect the women showin up at my gravesided  service for friend, not fambly., to wear a black Scrole ovvver dey big mouth.  Not over dey eyeballs .So dat when de preacher I hired ax ? Is a daey any body hyhar  as to why ?? I figgre it GON abreak som of yuall  up oneway or de other. 

few of yall got GA on your mind and serious  as a heart attack friendly ummans. Mostly,  and dis is why I insist on womens wearin a blalack mask is so  your eyes being un covereded , folks might see a final tear well up and start down your beautiful cheekses  . Hence forth is the purpose of the Black Rag.  No body be able to tell if a memory of me, or a memry of me and you get to shedding tears and conjuring up some good ole times.  Nobody needs to know these are tears of snickerin belly scootin v.  adlantle. See dere? I still looking out for you in a way.  Yall laugh and cry all you want to ; knowin full well I was always the very best at snatchin happy emotions out of the long black train tunnel . Wear  the black veil dangit. I don't want your grand daughter to think you broke out laughing at my funeral..


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I love Christmas!
> 
> Mornin!
> 's for your folks Cricket!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

Homo3?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 11, 2014)

Praying for your family Crickett


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 11, 2014)

Did you get your door Dert


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 11, 2014)

Sorry, Mornin everybody


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

morning folks


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 11, 2014)

2day is my Friday


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

I just read scrapys post.. I have no earthy idea what he said but i still giggled


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just read scrapys post.. I have no earthy idea what he said but i still giggled



Aint that the truth. 


Read one this mornin bout him not knowing how to send a text message from scatch, but he can reply if you send him one.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2014)

Scrapy=


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Did you get your door Dert



guy couldn't meet me....his wife is sick. We gone try again Friday afternoon...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint that the truth.
> 
> 
> Read one this mornin bout him not knowing how to send a text message from scatch, but he can reply if you send him one.



 poor scrapy


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Scrapy=





He is a funny guy





rydert said:


> guy couldn't meet me....his wife is sick. We gone try again Friday afternoon...



Ok just wanted to see if it worked out


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh, I meant to tell you all.  Gage had his 6 month checkup yesterday.  He is in the 75% for height.   50% for weight and 25% for head (guess I cant call him my fatheaded little buddy anymore).    Also he has started pulling himself up.  Yesterday at LMS's mothers house he tried to walk but fell.  I bet hes walking some before he is 7 months old.. Proud pappy right hurr

oh, i almost forgot.  The doctor was VERY pleased with his progress.  As we already knew he pulling up and sitting up on his own quicker than most babies.  Later this month, or next, he has to go have another hearing and neurological test done just as a follow up due to the meningitis and strong antibiotics.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Christmas is great!! Dont be ba hum bug blood.



Let me try ..... Nope can't do it!!! Still hate giftmas!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, I meant to tell you all.  Gage had his 6 month checkup yesterday.  He is in the 75% for height.   50% for weight and 25% for head (guess I cant call him my fatheaded little buddy anymore).    Also he has started pulling himself up.  Yesterday at LMS's mothers house he tried to walk but fell.  I bet hes walking some before he is 7 months old.. Proud pappy right hurr
> 
> oh, i almost forgot.  The doctor was VERY pleased with his progress.  As we already knew he pulling up and sitting up on his own quicker than most babies.  Later this month, or next, he has to go have another hearing and neurological test done just as a follow up due to the meningitis and strong antibiotics.


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, I meant to tell you all.  Gage had his 6 month checkup yesterday.  He is in the 75% for height.   50% for weight and 25% for head (guess I cant call him my fatheaded little buddy anymore).    Also he has started pulling himself up.  Yesterday at LMS's mothers house he tried to walk but fell.  I bet hes walking some before he is 7 months old.. Proud pappy right hurr
> 
> oh, i almost forgot.  The doctor was VERY pleased with his progress.  As we already knew he pulling up and sitting up on his own quicker than most babies.  Later this month, or next, he has to go have another hearing and neurological test done just as a follow up due to the meningitis and strong antibiotics.



great news HFG


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

he gonna be a tall fella..


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, I meant to tell you all.  Gage had his 6 month checkup yesterday.  He is in the 75% for height.   50% for weight and 25% for head (guess I cant call him my fatheaded little buddy anymore).    Also he has started pulling himself up.  Yesterday at LMS's mothers house he tried to walk but fell.  I bet hes walking some before he is 7 months old.. Proud pappy right hurr
> 
> oh, i almost forgot.  The doctor was VERY pleased with his progress.  As we already knew he pulling up and sitting up on his own quicker than most babies.  Later this month, or next, he has to go have another hearing and neurological test done just as a follow up due to the meningitis and strong antibiotics.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, I meant to tell you all.  Gage had his 6 month checkup yesterday.  He is in the 75% for height.   50% for weight and 25% for head (guess I cant call him my fatheaded little buddy anymore).    Also he has started pulling himself up.  Yesterday at LMS's mothers house he tried to walk but fell.  I bet hes walking some before he is 7 months old.. Proud pappy right hurr
> 
> oh, i almost forgot.  The doctor was VERY pleased with his progress.  As we already knew he pulling up and sitting up on his own quicker than most babies.  Later this month, or next, he has to go have another hearing and neurological test done just as a follow up due to the meningitis and strong antibiotics.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2014)

Mornin` folks. Just got out of the swamp. Miss Crickett, my thoughts and prayers to your family members.

To all of you tryin` to quit smokin`, I commend you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2014)

I guess I'm going to bed .... Unless anyone wants to talk about fishing!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, I meant to tell you all.  Gage had his 6 month checkup yesterday.  He is in the 75% for height.   50% for weight and 25% for head (guess I cant call him my fatheaded little buddy anymore).    Also he has started pulling himself up.  Yesterday at LMS's mothers house he tried to walk but fell.  I bet hes walking some before he is 7 months old.. Proud pappy right hurr
> 
> oh, i almost forgot.  The doctor was VERY pleased with his progress.  As we already knew he pulling up and sitting up on his own quicker than most babies.  Later this month, or next, he has to go have another hearing and neurological test done just as a follow up due to the meningitis and strong antibiotics.


    


blood on the ground said:


> Let me try ..... Nope can't do it!!! Still hate giftmas!


try harder!


Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks. Just got out of the swamp. Miss Crickett, my thoughts and prayers to your family members.
> 
> To all of you tryin` to quit smokin`, I commend you.


 I'm still tryin............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks. Just got out of the swamp. Miss Crickett, my thoughts and prayers to your family members.
> 
> To all of you tryin` to quit smokin`, I commend you.


Mornin sunshine. 
Crickett, I'm sorry to hear bout your family members.


blood on the ground said:


> I guess I'm going to bed .... Unless anyone wants to talk about fishing!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2014)

prayers crickett for the family


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin sunshine.
> Crickett, I'm sorry to hear bout your family members.





....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

how dee Nic


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> how dee Nic





Mornin` Louie.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2014)

They say the worryin give you grey hair. My girl dog is plum grey faced. Wonder what she's worried bout.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They say the worryin give you grey hair. My girl dog is plum grey faced. Wonder what she's worried bout.




I`m gray, and don`t really worry much about anything. Must have been all that high voltage electricity I fooled with.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

Tell yall something kinda depressing..  I generally go riding around alone on wed. nights.  It shocks me how few people decorate for Christmas.  Even fewer people have manger (sp?) scenes


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2014)

Just paid my beach house deposit.  Gotta go pay my property taxes this afternoon. All right here at Christmas.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gray, and don`t really worry much about anything. Must have been all that high voltage electricity I fooled with.





Believe me. That girl dog aint got a care in the world. The good Lawd knew what he was doing when he didn't give me a human girl.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

sorry bout your deadh orse


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just paid my beach house deposit.  Gotta go pay my property taxes this afternoon. All right here at Christmas.



 I killed da horse.


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tell yall something kinda depressing..  I generally go riding around alone on wed. nights.  It shocks me how few people decorate for Christmas.  Even fewer people have manger (sp?) scenes



yep...


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2014)

have y'all seen the "selfie" thread in the deer hunting forum......some folks


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I killed da horse.


only YOU could do that........... bless yo heart......... 


rydert said:


> have y'all seen the "selfie" thread in the deer hunting forum......some folks


 no link, no go.......   <----works for keebs......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2014)

rydert said:


> have y'all seen the "selfie" thread in the deer hunting forum......some folks



There's like a gazillion folks viewing it.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 11, 2014)

rydert said:


> have y'all seen the "selfie" thread in the deer hunting forum......some folks



I tried posting s selfie of me in pink camo and my girls pink camo bow....I think it got taken off


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2014)

rydert said:


> have y'all seen the "selfie" thread in the deer hunting forum......some folks




Yep. I`m watchin` that one close.  




JOSEPH LOVE said:


> I tried posting s selfie of me in pink camo and my girls pink camo bow....I think it got taken off





How you doin`? You still got those knives I made you?


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep. I`m watchin` that one close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm good Nick.How you been?

I still have those bad boys!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

So. Nic, tell me ore bout these so called preachers


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tell yall something kinda depressing..  I generally go riding around alone on wed. nights.  It shocks me how few people decorate for Christmas.  Even fewer people have manger (sp?) scenes


We always decorate the whole house, yard , fence , trees, this year it seems like we have just not had the time



rydert said:


> have y'all seen the "selfie" thread in the deer hunting forum......some folks






JOSEPH LOVE said:


> I tried posting s selfie of me in pink camo and my girls pink camo bow....I think it got taken off



Yeah, i was gonna post a selfie of me and my daughter or wife hunting but havnt got to it I guess they will just take it down.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

We have the tree up, but no decorations


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> So. Nic, tell me ore bout these so called preachers


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tell yall something kinda depressing..  I generally go riding around alone on wed. nights.  It shocks me how few people decorate for Christmas.  Even fewer people have manger (sp?) scenes



Pick me up next wed., you can drive, i'll drank , we'll go see Keebs and leave dead soldiers in her ditch.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Pick me up next wed., you can drive, i'll drank , we'll go see Keebs and leave dead soldiers in her ditch.



Might do that.  Those are generally rides to get my thoughts right and have my me time tho


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Might do that.  Those are generally rides to get my thoughts right and have my me time tho



If you want your time, better not pick me up after i've been drankin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

someone say selfie?

not so smexy santa selfie


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> We have the tree up, but no decorations



I got the whole house decorated. Wreath on the door with lighted garland around the whole door. I do the same thing ery year. 


How bout don't go riding around throwin dead soldiers in folks ditch and decorate your house.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

my eyes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got the whole house decorated. Wreath on the door with lighted garland around the whole door. I do the same thing ery year.
> 
> 
> How bout don't go riding around throwin dead soldiers in folks ditch and decorate your house.



I'm gonna ride all the way up to your house and do the polar plunge in your pool and throw dead soldiers in your bushes.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna ride all the way up to your house and do the polar plunge in your pool and throw dead soldiers in your bushes.



OK


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> someone say selfie?
> 
> not so smexy santa selfie



Santa? Is that you?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

and just for funsies, a little throw back for yall


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OK



And we will grill and laugh and talk about other drivelers and laugh and talk.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> and just for funsies, a little throw back for yall



Gage?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Gage?



his 31 year older twin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

NIc, you hear bout the idjits that shot 2 horses last night over in your neck of the woods?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> and just for funsies, a little throw back for yall


That boy DOES look like you! 


mudracing101 said:


> And we will grill and laugh and talk about other drivelers and laugh and talk.......



OK


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> NIc, you hear bout the idjits that shot 2 horses last night over in your neck of the woods?



 It wasn't me.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Pick me up next wed., you can drive, i'll drank , we'll go see Keebs and leave dead soldiers in her ditch.


 stop by, I'll keep the dead soldiers corralled for ya'll!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Might do that.  Those are generally rides to get my thoughts right and have my me time tho


then you don't need to be wiff him drankin.......


mudracing101 said:


> If you want your time, better not pick me up after i've been drankin


see?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> someone say selfie?
> 
> not so smexy santa selfie


 well hi there......


mudracing101 said:


> And we will grill and laugh and talk about other drivelers and laugh and talk.......


and leave me voice messages..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That boy DOES look like you!
> 
> 
> OK



Its them HUGE ears


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> NIc, you hear bout the idjits that shot 2 horses last night over in your neck of the woods?


 I saw that............ awful, just plain awful!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 11, 2014)

What happened to Santa


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> What happened to Santa



He lost some weight, his beard, isnt sleeping and was having a crappy day.. dont hate


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> NIc, you hear bout the idjits that shot 2 horses last night over in your neck of the woods?





Yep. Same thing happened a couple of years ago at the pace down the road from me. Bad thing.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I saw that............ awful, just plain awful!



Bet you 10 to 1 odds it was some idiots shining that didnt know the difference tween a deer and a horse


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

durts down there.. I bet he is day dreaming bout my selfie..


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bet you 10 to 1 odds it was some idiots shining that didnt know the difference tween a deer and a horse


or just plain meanness!

 great lunch, one of the local nursing homes that borrows our tables & chairs for functions invited us for lunch, co-worker went & got us each a take out plate........... ribs, baked beans, slaw, roll & skrawberry shortcake!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

One of my competitors s bring me a plate.. IDK if i should eat it or not


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> One of my competitors s bring me a plate.. IDK if i should eat it or not


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



Its the ones you buy from


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He lost some weight, his beard, isnt sleeping and was having a crappy day.. dont hate



Sounds like a country song


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 11, 2014)

pepper steak and rice


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

hdm03?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03?



its his Saturday, idjot


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bet you 10 to 1 odds it was some idiots shining that didnt know the difference tween a deer and a horse





I get the feeling that they knew exactly what they were shooting at.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I get the feeling that they knew exactly what they were shooting at.



Probably just pure meaness


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I get the feeling that they knew exactly what they were shooting at.



I dont know if that makes me feel better or worse.  On one hand, atleast they can identify a target.  On the other, what idiot shoots a horse


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dont know if that makes me feel better or worse.  On one hand, atleast they can identify a target.  On the other, what idiot shoots a horse



A mean heartless idiot. That's who.


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I get the feeling that they knew exactly what they were shooting at.



I would say that you are correct.....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its the ones you buy from


 We were invited, but I don't have time to come all the way over there to eat........... I should have & got a to-go plate & ate with you!


Nicodemus said:


> I get the feeling that they knew exactly what they were shooting at.


 me too, Nic.


Wycliff said:


> Probably just pure meaness


read back, that's exactly what I said........ 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> A mean heartless idiot. That's who.


^^^^yep!
omg, I am stuffed and only ate 1/2 what they put on my plate and ain't EVEN looked at the scrawberry shortcake.......... but I'm gonna peek at it.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

Keebs, you missed out, it was pretty good


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> We were invited, but I don't have time to come all the way over there to eat........... I should have & got a to-go plate & ate with you!
> 
> me too, Nic.
> 
> ...


Fax it to me.    #867-5309


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, you missed you, it was pretty good


Say what


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fax it to me.    #867-5309
> 
> Say what



you quoted me before I fixed it


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 11, 2014)

Who reads back


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

eye due


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Who reads back



I usually do .....cause I got in trouble once for saying something that everyone was warned by a moderator/administrator not to say.......and I said it...twice


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, you missed out, it was pretty good


:no:no, mine were pretty darned good!
What'd they have?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fax it to me.    #867-5309
> 
> Say what


on the way!


Wycliff said:


> Who reads back


the ones "in the know"...........


rydert said:


> I usually do .....cause I got in trouble once for saying something that everyone was warned by a moderator/administrator not to say.......and I said it...twice


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



I can giggle about it now......but at that time I wasn't giggling


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> :no:no, mine were pretty darned good!
> What'd they have?
> 
> on the way!
> ...



ham, bostton butt, dressing, green beans. cake... german choc and red velvet


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ham bostton butt, dressing, green beans. cake... german choc and red velvet



dang.....you win


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 11, 2014)

rydert said:


> I usually do .....cause I got in trouble once for saying something that everyone was warned by a moderator/administrator not to say.......and I said it...twice



Guess I need to make sure I do  

I will on nights cause there's not much going on


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2014)

rydert said:


> I can giggle about it now......but at that time I wasn't giggling




That was probably me. Sorry about that...




havin_fun_huntin said:


> ham, bostton butt, dressing, green beans. cake... german choc and red velvet





Cube steak with onion-mushroom gravy, rice, corn, garden peas, biscuits, and sweet tater pie. I`m fixin` to head back to the swamp. I know a big old cypress in a good spot that will be perfect for me to set back against and take a nap.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

rydert said:


> dang.....you win


well, i thunk i did till  Nic posted that below... Now its a toss up


Nicodemus said:


> That was probably me. Sorry about that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nic+full belly= nappy nap


Keebs, pic sent


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

chili dogs and fries . Y'all win.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

#winning


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That was probably me. Sorry about that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was.....
Dang y'all eating good


havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, i thunk i did till  Nic posted that below... Now its a toss up
> 
> 
> Nic+full belly= nappy nap
> ...



yep....tie between you and Nic......

I had salmon soup........


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

Nappy time


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2014)

chicken and rice wiff mushrooms.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

Homo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2014)

wonder how ole Jeff C. is holding out?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

I was just going to thru my phone looking at pics and i have to say i'm a lucky man. I have a beautiful daughter if i say so myself.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

Silly but pretty.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Silly but pretty.



She is very pretty


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I was just going to thru my phone looking at pics and i have to say i'm a lucky man. I have a beautiful daughter if i say so myself.



lil Dert says so too......


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I was just going to thru my phone looking at pics and i have to say i'm a lucky man. I have a beautiful daughter if i say so myself.



oh.....and he says to say hey....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

op2:


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

rydert said:


> lil Dert says so too......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I was just going to thru my phone looking at pics and i have to say i'm a lucky man. I have a beautiful daughter if i say so myself.



BTW, your LUCKY she looks like her mom.

Speaking of which, tell Mrs V I said HEY


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2014)

Louie? Is that you?


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> BTW, your LUCKY she looks like her mom.
> 
> Speaking of which, tell Mrs V I said HEY



x's 2


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Louie? Is that you?



Nope.  It should read "I want a Kate Upton for Christmas"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2014)

X3


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

What have i done.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> What have i done.



aint no tellin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> What have i done.



You tell us


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 11, 2014)

your cat sho looks serious HFH


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> your cat sho looks serious HFH



Hes grumpy


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ham, bostton butt, dressing, green beans. cake... german choc and red velvet


oh man, yeah...........


Nicodemus said:


> That was probably me. Sorry about that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, Nic wins, hands down!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, i thunk i did till  Nic posted that below... Now its a toss up
> 
> 
> Nic+full belly= nappy nap
> ...


got it, had to send to email to see it though...........


mudracing101 said:


> chili dogs and fries . Y'all win.


bless yo heart...............

just got back from being drug tested....... I always get caught......... glad they don't check for alkyhawl!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> oh man, yeah...........
> 
> Ok, Nic wins, hands down!
> 
> ...



 Use to have to be tested at my old job. Thought this exact same thing.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Use to have to be tested at my old job. Thought this exact same thing.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

I've been trying to upload a pic for the last hour. I give up, i hate the computor.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

dirt?


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> dirt?



I was typing something and decided against it......missed it mud


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I've been trying to upload a pic for the last hour. I give up, i hate the computor.



I'm not laughing at this.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

mud=not puter literate


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

mud=not happy
mud = wants to shoot phone and puter


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2014)

I bet mud would suck the bottom out of a beer bout now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

Who else has yahoo mail and how do you save an image from it to your pics


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

wonder how mud gonna shoot puter and phone with 1 bullet


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Who else has yahoo mail and how do you save an image from it to your pics



click image, download imagine, when window pops up to save it click "my documents" then click "my picures"  save it there.. otherwise it saves in temp files


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Who else has yahoo mail and how do you save an image from it to your pics



Click on the picture and it will ask you if you want to open or save. Hit save and choose whatever file you want to put it in. 


OR you can open the file the go to the top of the page to the left where it says file and save it that way.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Click on the picture and it will ask you if you want to open or save. Hit save and choose whatever file you want to put it in.
> 
> 
> OR you can open the file the go to the top of the left page where it says file and save it that way.



better  call him


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2014)

Time is UP! 





Good luck Mud!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I've been trying to upload a pic for the last hour. I give up, i hate the computor.


you have an ID10 error............ 


mudracing101 said:


> Who else has yahoo mail and how do you save an image from it to your pics


read on, bubba, read on..........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> click image, download imagine, when window pops up to save it click "my documents" then click "my picures"  save it there.. otherwise it saves in temp files


^^^


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Click on the picture and it will ask you if you want to open or save. Hit save and choose whatever file you want to put it in.
> 
> 
> OR you can open the file the go to the top of the left page where it says file and save it that way.


^^^^^

Got it?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> click image, download imagine, when window pops up to save it click "my documents" then click "my picures"  save it there.. otherwise it saves in temp files



doesnt give me that option , just saves and i cant find it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you have an ID10 error............
> 
> read on, bubba, read on..........
> 
> ...



no


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> doesnt give me that option , just saves and i cant find it.


pay attention to where it says it is putting it or change the place..... come'on, you.can.do.it!

one of da boys got busted!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> no



Wait maybe


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> pay attention to where it says it is putting it or change the place..... come'on, you.can.do.it!
> 
> one of da boys got busted!!!!



busted???????? huh


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> busted???????? huh


you didn't read back, didja?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

Y'all go to the selfie thread in the deer forum and look at my post , feel free to comment. And i figured it out. Thanks ya'll


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all go to the selfie thread in the deer forum and look at my post , feel free to comment. And i figured it out. Thanks ya'll



I felt free, so I made a comment


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> I felt free, so I made a comment



I'll tell her Sir


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll tell her Sir



"Sir" is for ole folks. I only feel, act, look,.....................wait, I am old


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2014)

Updates:

FIL has been sent home. Medicaid won't cover for him to stay any longer & he is refusing to go to the rehab facility. 

Cousin is on life support & has bleeding in his brain. Drs. can't do anything for him until he is stable. They are hoping he makes it thru the night so they can do the scan in the morning. 

Got a note in my son's backpack this afternoon. A little 1st grader was killed in a car accident last night.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> "Sir" is for ole folks. I only feel, act, look,.....................wait, I am old


:no:no........ Hawnet22=finewine!


Crickett said:


> Updates:
> 
> FIL has been sent home. Medicaid won't cover for him to stay any longer & he is refusing to go to the rehab facility.
> 
> ...


dang Crickett............ 's for ya'll.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> busted???????? huh


it was the "new guy" ya know the one that's been pushing issues............. well, he got a 3 day suspension for it............ hope it gives him a much needed *attitude adjustment*


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> it was the "new guy" ya know the one that's been pushing issues............. well, he got a 3 day suspension for it............ hope it gives him a much needed *attitude adjustment*



Maybe it will.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 11, 2014)

Still praying for your family Crickett


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Still praying for your family Crickett



Thanks to all of y'all! I really do appreciate the prayers. I hate posting up bad news in the driveler b/c we always have so much fun cutting up in here but I don't really post up much anywhere else. Y'all are like family to me in here.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all go to the selfie thread in the deer forum and look at my post , feel free to comment. And i figured it out. Thanks ya'll



Great selfie!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 11, 2014)

That's not a problem, we all need support occasionally.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Thanks to all of y'all! I really do appreciate the prayers. I hate posting up bad news in the driveler b/c we always have so much fun cutting up in here but I don't really post up much anywhere else. Y'all are like family to me in here.





Wycliff said:


> That's not a problem, we all need support occasionally.


 yep, fambly takes the good and the bad!
Good News Report!
Got my Christmas bonus today!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yep, fambly takes the good and the bad!
> Good News Report!
> Got my Christmas bonus today!



Can I hold a few dollars


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Great selfie!


Thanks


Keebs said:


> yep, fambly takes the good and the bad!
> Good News Report!
> Got my Christmas bonus today!



Great, lets go home, youre buying today


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2014)

for Criket


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yep, fambly takes the good and the bad!
> Good News Report!
> Got my Christmas bonus today!







KyDawg said:


> for Criket



Thanks KD!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> "Sir" is for ole folks. I only feel, act, look,.....................wait, I am old



you can say that again..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

sorry to hear that crickett.. Prayers for your family


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> someone say selfie?
> 
> not so smexy santa selfie



Great Santa selfie! 

Yep your boy looks just like you.......bless his heart


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sorry to hear that crickett.. Prayers for your family



Thank you Louie.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2014)

Praying for your family Cricket!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Great Santa selfie!
> 
> Yep your boy looks just like you.......bless his heart


He has her nose... and feet 


Crickett said:


> Thank you Louie.



What are friends for, right?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Praying for your family Cricket!



Thanks BOG. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> He has her nose... and feet
> 
> 
> What are friends for, right?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2014)

Howdy youngins, from north of Georgia.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Can I hold a few dollars


that's about all it amounted to..........


mudracing101 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> Great, lets go home, youre buying today


can you pitch in some?


KyDawg said:


> for Criket


Hey you!

 look at the time!!!!!! bye!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Howdy youngins, from north of Georgia.



Mernin KD!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 11, 2014)

hey Ky


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2014)

I think that they should have to put ratings on some of the commercials on TV these days.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 11, 2014)

Yeah TV is getting out of control, its hard to know what to let my son watch and what not to


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I think that they should have to put ratings on some of the commercials on TV these days.


Agree


Wycliff said:


> Yeah TV is getting out of control, its hard to know what to let my son watch and what not to


Yep. That's why my kids only watch Netflix. All they ever watched was reruns on Disney channel anyways.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 11, 2014)

later ya'll I'm off for 7 days


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> later ya'll I'm off for 7 days



 enjoy your time off Wy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Thanks to all of y'all! I really do appreciate the prayers. I hate posting up bad news in the driveler b/c we always have so much fun cutting up in here but I don't really post up much anywhere else. Y'all are like family to me in here.





Does that include ornery old recluse`s too?  



Been somewhat of an interesting day, from daybreak till right at dark.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Does that include ornery old recluse`s too?
> 
> 
> 
> Been somewhat of an interesting day, from daybreak till right at dark.



Of course & the Redhead too even if I don't get I talk to her as much as I do you!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Of course & the Redhead too even if I don't get I talk to her as much as I do you!





  Miss....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2014)

MizCrickett, prayers from here although I haven't read what the trouble is specifically.

Also, just killed a nice little 125 lb spike buck. Hangin in a cooler.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> MizCrickett, prayers from here although I haven't read what the trouble is specifically.
> 
> Also, just killed a nice little 125 lb spike buck. Hangin in a cooler.



Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2014)

3 and a half days and still no CIG!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 3 and a half days and still no CIG!





Proud for you, Chief. Stay strong.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 3 and a half days and still no CIG!



Good deal, stay strong


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 3 and a half days and still no CIG!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Proud for you, Chief. Stay strong.





Wycliff said:


> Good deal, stay strong





Crickett said:


>



Appreciate it y'all! Doing better than I thought I would.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 11, 2014)

I wish I could quit but I might kill someone


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2014)

Don't know if I can post a pic of the deer and Jag or not.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 11, 2014)

Nice congrats


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2014)

Looks like I blew the page up, I can't  tell for sure. If I did, someone fix it please or I'll delete.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 11, 2014)

It looks fine to me


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 11, 2014)

Good nite Chief gotta get this little one to bed


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Good nite Chief gotta get this little one to bed



10-4, weak signal, can barely load page....cyl!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't know if I can post a pic of the deer and Jag or not.






Jeff C. said:


> Looks like I blew the page up, I can't  tell for sure. If I did, someone fix it please or I'll delete.



Looks fine to me.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 3 and a half days and still no CIG!




Keep up the good work, Chief.  I know that you can do it.


Congrats to you and Jag on putting some meat on the table soon too.  


Congrats to Wycliff for being off work for the next 7 days too.  You deserve some time off.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 12, 2014)

Happy Friday to all of you.

Dang, it was slow night last night.  I guess that everyone was off work or either asleep for sure.

Sure hope that all of you sleepy drivelers will be awake soon so that you can put on your dancing shoes and do the Friday morning dance.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't know if I can post a pic of the deer and Jag or not.



Congratulations to both of ya chief!!! I love that young man!!!

Morning everyone, hope you all have a great Friday!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2014)

congrats Chief.  before long it will be 3 1/2 weeks then months and then you quit counting.   

nice deer Jag

morning drivelers.   The white screen sent me doing other chores but I am back with the Friday coffee


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> congrats Chief.  before long it will be 3 1/2 weeks then months and then you quit counting.
> 
> nice deer Jag
> 
> morning drivelers.   The white screen sent me doing other chores but I am back with the Friday coffee



Did you get my laundry finished?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Friday to all of you.
> 
> Dang, it was slow night last night.  I guess that everyone was off work or either asleep for sure.
> 
> Sure hope that all of you sleepy drivelers will be awake soon so that you can put on your dancing shoes and do the Friday morning dance.





Mornin` folks. Settin` here drinkin coffee by the fire. Fixin` to take the old flintlock rifle and ease off into the swamp here in a little bit.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Did you get my laundry finished?



You will have to rewash them as there is a stain that won't come out.  Care to explain?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2014)

Moanin fwiends, got to reading a book last night, musta dozed off . . .


Found out I still gotz 1 day of vacation left !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks. Settin` here drinkin coffee by the fire. Fixin` to take the old flintlock rifle and ease off into the swamp here in a little bit.



Good luck Nic!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You will have to rewash them as there is a stain that won't come out.  Care to explain?



Direct result from taking a sleeping pill and a laxative on the same night!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks. Settin` here drinkin coffee by the fire. Fixin` to take the old flintlock rifle and ease off into the swamp here in a little bit.




Good Morning Nic.  I surely hope that you will get that big monster that has been roaming around in your hunting ground lately.  You surely have some pretty areas down your way.  I am looking forward to seeing an up close photo of you with him soon.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 12, 2014)

I surely would like to sneak off up to the country and go hunting today since every week I see plenty of deer on my trailcam photos taken on Monday through Friday just having a blast walking around out in the pasture during daylight hours.  Come Saturdays and Sundays, these deer just stay further back in the swamps until Monday rolls around again.  They are just taunting me, I believe.

I can't go today because I have various deliveries to make to a couple of customers and I also have an appointment (which is required every 6 months) with my Cardiologist at 10 AM this morning.  I had all of the bloodwork done about 10 days ago so now I have to face the results today.  I don't think that my A1C results are going to look too good either.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2014)

Morning y'all.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I surely would like to sneak off up to the country and go hunting today since every week I see plenty of deer on my trailcam photos taken on Monday through Friday just having a blast walking around out in the pasture during daylight hours.  Come Saturdays and Sundays, these deer just stay further back in the swamps until Monday rolls around again.  They are just taunting me, I believe.
> 
> I can't go today because I have various deliveries to make to a couple of customers and I also have an appointment (which is required every 6 months) with my Cardiologist at 10 AM this morning.  I had all of the bloodwork done about 10 days ago so now I have to face the results today.  I don't think that my A1C results are going to look too good either.



I sure hope you get good news today my friend! You got a good surround of friends in here so keep us posted.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all.



Morning Muddy Buddy! How many deer you got this year?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

Morning folks


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 12, 2014)

Morning Gang.

Just a pass through shout out as the day begins with a bang for me here at work.   Yee Hawww


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't know if I can post a pic of the deer and Jag or not.



Grats Jag and Jeff!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

Howdy Kim!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> MizCrickett, prayers from here although I haven't read what the trouble is specifically.
> 
> Also, just killed a nice little 125 lb spike buck. Hangin in a cooler.


 WTG Chief & Jag!!!

Mornin Ya'll!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

where'd ery body go?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


there you are!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

all alone again...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning Muddy Buddy! How many deer you got this year?


27


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Gang.
> 
> Just a pass through shout out as the day begins with a bang for me here at work.   Yee Hawww






Keebs said:


> where'd ery body go?


Right behind ya!! tickle tickle tickle


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Morning Mrs. Hawtnet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2014)

Its My Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2014)

I tickled Keebs and she shot out the door like a bullet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2014)

Keebs come back.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2014)

Please , Keebs


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2014)

Baby come back


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2014)

Homo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2014)

Well let me go look fer her.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Baby come back





no he didnt


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Homo3?





mudracing101 said:


> Well let me go look fer her.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Baby come back


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Right behind ya!! tickle tickle tickle
> 
> 
> Morning Mrs. Hawtnet.





mudracing101 said:


> I tickled Keebs and she shot out the door like a bullet.





mudracing101 said:


> Keebs come back.





mudracing101 said:


> Baby come back
















havin_fun_huntin said:


> no he didnt


yes he did..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yes he did..............



Hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Yep, it's Friday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2014)

Youz is lying!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

The boy moved out a couple of weeks ago and he didn't take his guitar. Every time I go passed his room I see that guitar sitting in the stand and this song gets stuck in my head. I'm taking that guitar to his apartment this weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep, it's Friday.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy moved out a couple of weeks ago and he didn't take his guitar. Every time I go passed his room I see that guitar sitting in the stand and this song gets stuck in my head. I'm taking that guitar to his apartment this weekend.


you don't need an excuse to go see da boy..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

That guitar has seen him through some pretty rough times. It's also given him some awesome times.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Youz is lying!



ok, 3 1/2
Then kilt one for my parents


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Youz is lying!



you caught me skippy


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2014)

Can you guess what 1/2 means..
She was a lil fella


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That guitar has seen him through some pretty rough times. It's also given him some awesome times.



I was just sitting here listening to the radio thinking how music can change a mood.  Iv been from very happy, to nostalgic to dang near depressed in the past 15 minutes..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Can you guess what 1/2 means..
> She was a lil fella



uhh say what?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was just sitting here listening to the radio thinking how music can change a mood.  Iv been from very happy, to nostalgic to dang near depressed in the past 15 minutes..


yep, and all of it can be just in country music...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yep, and all of it can be just one country song...........


fixed it for ya.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> fixed it for ya.


true, true...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yep, and all of it can be just in country music...........



It was..
Brantley gilbert: country must be country wide =
Brantley gilbert: kick it in the sticks= nostalgic 
cole swindell: hope you get lonely tonight= 
Thomas Rhett: make me wanna=  
Blake Shelton: Lonely Tonight= 
Georgia Florida Line: Sun Daze 
  stoopid music messin up my head


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> It was..
> Brantley gilbert: country must be country wide =
> Brantley gilbert: kick it in the sticks= nostalgic
> cole swindell: hope you get lonely tonight=
> ...



Change the station.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Change the station.



Its pandora on the phone 
only get so many skips


----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't listen to country music........

goot mornin


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2014)

27 degrees when I eased out of the house this mornin`. Mighty nice too. Old man didn`t show up but this button buck did. Fed around and got up close as 10 feet from me, eatin` smilax tips and green brier. He was at about 30 feet when I finally got a chance to capture his spirit. Another nice mornin`...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Change the station.





rydert said:


> I don't listen to country music........
> 
> goot mornin


I don't either any more and if I do, I have to be in the mood for it.........


Nicodemus said:


> 27 degrees when I eased out of the house this mornin`. Mighty nice too. Old man didn`t show up but this button buck did. Fed around and got up close as 10 feet from me, eatin` smilax tips and green brier. He was at about 30 feet when I finally got a chance to capture his spirit. Another nice mornin`...


 Nice!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

rydert said:


> I don't listen to country music........
> 
> goot mornin



figured you listened to Mr gaga and such..


----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

oh, durt, grats on little durts awards


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

rydert said:


>


----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh, durt, grats on little durts awards



thanks, he was a happy little fella.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

rydert said:


>



I actually like that


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I don't either any more and if I do, I have to be in the mood for it.........
> 
> Nice!





Thank you Ma`am. The Kinchafoonee Creek was 10 feet behind me. That little buck actually got between the creek and me one time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Dert=goot muzix


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you Ma`am. The Kinchafoonee Creek was 10 feet behind me. That little buck actually got between the creek and me one time.


I can "near 'bout" picture where you were!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dert=goot muzix


not bad, not bad at all!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I can "near 'bout" picture where you were!
> 
> not bad, not bad at all!





Maybe a mile from the house, at the most. I live close to real purty places.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Maybe a mile from the house, at the most. I live close to real purty places.


 I have to agree............ I remember Daddy taking us up that way when I was younger & fishing........... well, he fished down stream & Mama let us girls swim........


----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Maybe a mile from the house, at the most. I live close to real purty places.



yes you do........cool pics Nic.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> uhh say what?





Nicodemus said:


> Maybe a mile from the house, at the most. I live close to real purty places.



Yes sir you do


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hawkinsville Red Debils playin feetsball in the DOME today at 1:00. I need a TV.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Keebs, can you get it on the radio down there


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks ya`ll. 

I like to hunt the swamp in the mornin` time, and the "hill" in the evenin`. I passed on 2 bucks yesterday, and I`m kinda sorta havin` second thoughts about it now. Both of em...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hawkinsville Red Debils playin feetsball in the DOME today at 1:00. I need a TV.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs, can you get it on the radio down there


gonna watch it live............... GO BIG RED!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.gpb.org/sports


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> gonna watch it live............... GO BIG RED!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.gpb.org/sports



THANKS!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

in the words of HMD03.. i jus LOLed all over myself..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

i think i pulled something when i LOLed


----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2014)

lol-ing


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2014)

Cousin update: they are going to attempt to transfer him to Emory & he needs a heart transplant. 




havin_fun_huntin said:


> in the words of HMD03.. i jus LOLed all over myself..


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> THANKS!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> in the words of HMD03.. i jus LOLed all over myself..


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> in the words of HMD03.. i jus LOLed all over myself..





Crickett said:


> Cousin update: they are going to attempt to transfer him to Emory & he needs a heart transplant.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2014)

Almost GC time


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> in the words of HMD03.. i jus LOLed all over myself..





Crickett said:


> Cousin update: they are going to attempt to transfer him to Emory & he needs a heart transplant.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2014)

Corey just got her grades for the whole semester at Abac. Her first Semester i might add, straight A's


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Cousin update: they are going to attempt to transfer him to Emory & he needs a heart transplant.


  Sorry to hear that Crickett.  Good news is, Emory is a great hospital


mudracing101 said:


> Corey just got her grades for the whole semester at Abac. Her first Semester i might add, straight A's


Purdy and smart..  Grats CoCo!!
Mud=proud pappy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Corey just got her grades for the whole semester at Abac. Her first Semester i might add, straight A's



Go Corey! 





She takes after her Mama.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Cousin update: they are going to attempt to transfer him to Emory & he needs a heart transplant.


dang............ but you can't beat Emory, he'll be in good hands!


mudracing101 said:


> Almost GC time


 Last board meeting of the year............ grilled steak, baked tater, salad, rolls & cheese cake for dessert!


mudracing101 said:


> Corey just got her grades for the whole semester at Abac. Her first Semester i might add, straight A's


Go CoCo!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> She takes after her Mama.


beat me to it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2014)

Prayers for Mix Crockett's cousin...and congrats to Lil mix Coco


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh....morning/noon y'all.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh....morning/noon y'all.



Hey!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh....morning/noon y'all.


 hey you........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

what is mix coco?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what is mix coco?



You high


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2014)

Lil buck skint out and hangin, skull boiling, kickin back fore DA wimmens get here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You high



I'm iz!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

One car from Hawkinsville already booted. Forgot to pay for parking.


That's gonna hurt the ol wallet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2014)

Dert? Congrats to Lil dert!


----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Corey just got her grades for the whole semester at Abac. Her first Semester i might add, straight A's



I'll tell lil' Dert...
pretty and smart-->check
you gots money?


----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dert? Congrats to Lil dert!



thanks Jeff C.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2014)

Fone postin six. Tombstone pizza in da oven.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2014)

See what I mean....sux.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2014)

Last update: 

He has passed away. 





mudracing101 said:


> Corey just got her grades for the whole semester at Abac. Her first Semester i might add, straight A's



 That's awesome.


----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Last update:
> 
> He has passed away.
> 
> ...



sorry to hear that Crickett..........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Last update:
> 
> He has passed away.
> 
> ...


so sorry, Crickett!

Games is coming on..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Last update:
> 
> He has passed away.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry Crickett.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> so sorry, Crickett!
> 
> Games is coming on..............



It aint coming up on my computer. Just loads and NOTHING. 
Keep me posted on scores PLEASE.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2014)

I am full


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks y'all





Jeff C. said:


> Lil buck skint out and hangin, skull boiling, kickin back fore DA wimmens get here.


 Congrats Jeffro


rydert said:


> I'll tell lil' Dert...
> pretty and smart-->check
> you gots money?


NOPE, We dirt poor.



Crickett said:


> Last update:
> 
> He has passed away.
> 
> ...


Sorry Crickett.



mudracing101 said:


> I am full


Need a nap now


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Got the game on !


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It aint coming up on my computer. Just loads and NOTHING.
> Keep me posted on scores PLEASE.


mine will freeze e'ry now & then.........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got the game on !


 Big Red Ahead!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2014)

Stop the press... Nic is hunting without a scent lock mossyoakrealtreegilly camouflage outfit on!!!! Everyone knows you can't kill deers without camouflage!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> mine will freeze e'ry now & then.........
> 
> Big Red Ahead!!!!!!



     We blocked that kick.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Lil buck skint out and hangin, skull boiling, kickin back fore DA wimmens get here.



Ever time I look at that pic of y'all with that buck I smile ear to ear!!! Jakob said congratulations also!!!

Put his pic in my thread over in the bragging board! Post pics of the kids


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Last update:
> 
> He has passed away.
> 
> ...



So sorry to hear that Crickett.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got the game on !



You must be drankin early again ... Thata girl!!! I nowed I loved you for some reason!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2014)

Prayers for strength and healing Cricket! No time is a good time to lose a loved one but this time of year makes it even harder!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We blocked that kick.


I know.............. but ya'll just had a face mask penalty!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Last update:
> 
> He has passed away.
> 
> ...




Miss Crickett, my deepest regrets....



blood on the ground said:


> Stop the press... Nic is hunting without a scent lock mossyoakrealtreegilly camouflage outfit on!!!! Everyone knows you can't kill deers without camouflage!!!!




And on the ground, with a 250 year old rifle.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

Red Devils are havin a ruff time...................


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Ever time I look at that pic of y'all with that buck I smile ear to ear!!! Jakob said congratulations also!!!
> 
> Put his pic in my thread over in the bragging board! Post pics of the kids



10-4, I'll give it a shot. I tried to post a couple on here just a while ago and they didn't go through.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2014)

Gonna try this again. Shot entrance where stick is....head down grazing in a food plot. Love the drop dead!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't know if I can post a pic of the deer and Jag or not.





Nice kill, and a great picture. Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2014)

Meat!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Red Devils are havin a ruff time...................



6 up


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 6 up


blocked Ya'lls extra point too!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank y'all! 

Gotta make the 1hr 45min drive to Canton either tomorrow or Sunday. I really hate funerals/funeral homes.  I always feel awkward cause I never know what to say. Even when it's family.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Haffff Time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice kill, and a great picture. Congratulations to both of you.



Thanks Nic! 1st neck shot....been wanting to take one like that for a good while now. Buddy told me from where I shot to the deer was 180 yds. It was from a box to a high voltage tower on a power line in food plot, said they measured the distance already.

I will say that scope looks a lot better after focusing that eyepiece that I hadn't focused on that little doe I shot a couple weeks ago.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Meat!





Crickett said:


> Thank y'all!
> 
> Gotta make the 1hr 45min drive to Canton either tomorrow or Sunday. I really hate funerals/funeral homes.  I always feel awkward cause I never know what to say. Even when it's family.


I know xactly how you feel.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks Nic! 1st neck shot....been wanting to take one like that for a good while now. Buddy told me from where I shot to the deer was 180 yds. It was from a box to a high voltage tower on a power line in food plot, said they measured the distance already.
> 
> I will say that scope looks a lot better after focusing that eyepiece that I hadn't focused on that little doe I shot a couple weeks ago.





Now that was a good shot.  

I`m fixin` to head back to the woods here, directly. Secondary rut is in full swing.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks Nic! 1st neck shot....been wanting to take one like that for a good while now. Buddy told me from where I shot to the deer was 180 yds. It was from a box to a high voltage tower on a power line in food plot, said they measured the distance already.
> 
> I will say that scope looks a lot better after focusing that eyepiece that I hadn't focused on that little doe I shot a couple weeks ago.


 WTG, Jeff!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Thank y'all!
> 
> Gotta make the 1hr 45min drive to Canton either tomorrow or Sunday. I really hate funerals/funeral homes.  I always feel awkward cause I never know what to say. Even when it's family.


I know what ya mean............ I always just say how sorry I am......... not much else you CAN say with a situation like that.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Now that was a good shot.
> 
> I`m fixin` to head back to the woods here, directly. Secondary rut is in full swing.



Yes sir...get back in there. MizT is on her way with buddy's wife. They are going in this afternoon. I may go back just to sit and see if a monster tries to slip by. 



Keebs said:


> WTG, Jeff!



Thank ya darling!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2014)

Crikett....just know that he is resting peacefully in comfort.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes sir...get back in there. MizT is on her way with buddy's wife. They are going in this afternoon. I may go back just to sit and see if a monster tries to slip by.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank ya darling!



Mz. T Hunts deers


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2014)

I`ve posted this one before, but`s a good one to watch from time to time. I`m not particular fond of most Europeans on the average, but I love how they honor and respect their wild game kills.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2014)

Takes so long to load and refresh...I'll check with y'all later!


----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Thank y'all!
> 
> Gotta make the 1hr 45min drive to Canton either tomorrow or Sunday. I really hate funerals/funeral homes.  I always feel awkward cause I never know what to say. Even when it's family.



I'm the same way....always dread doing that, but always am glad I went after I did.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

goodgawd!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

keebs said:


> goodgawd!




Whooops.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

FUMBLE!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> FUMBLE!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Defense wins ballgames. Both these teams playin some great D.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Defense wins ballgames. Both these teams playin some great D.


That they are............ dang, Irwin needs a passing game!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mz. T Hunts deers



She'll go now an then...never has
Shot one yet....eventually though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> That they are............ dang, Irwin needs a passing game!





Jeff C. said:


> She'll go now an then...never has
> Shot one yet....eventually though.



I woulda neva thunk it. Go Mz. T.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

I take that back, no, they need to keep to running..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Fixin to be 4th quarter and I gotta drive 30 minutes to git home.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2014)

Mrs. T gonna shoot a big un. People watchin some fooz ball game up in here. Hollering , .. wait , wheres Leroy??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

FUMBLE. I aint leavin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Miss Crickett, my deepest regrets....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One day your going to learn my friend! No one has ever killed a deer without camouflage and a modern 7mm300win mag elephant gun!! It's just not possible... Please tell me you got a vanilla extract apple scented corn pile and a adjustable grunt in heat call!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> FUMBLE. I aint leavin.


 oh go ahead, we ain't gonna pull it out..............


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> One day your going to learn my friend! No one has ever killed a deer without camouflage and a modern 7mm300win mag elephant gun!! It's just not possible... Please tell me you got a vanilla extract apple scented corn pile and a adjustable grunt in heat call!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> oh go ahead, we ain't gonna pull it out..............



I'll leave when we score.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I take that back, no, they need to keep to running..........



Haaaay Keebs!!!! Ax like yous ain't seen me all day long!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



It ain't funny Keebs!!! I'm trying to help the man out!!! I used all that stuff back in 08 when I bagged my button bucks!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll leave when we score.





blood on the ground said:


> Haaaay Keebs!!!! Ax like yous ain't seen me all day long!!!!


I've been "preoccupied"......... 


blood on the ground said:


> It ain't funny Keebs!!! I'm trying to help the man out!!! I used all that stuff back in 08 when I bagged my button bucks!!!


I'm just picturing you standing there telling that to Nic, face to face............... and the look he'd be giving you!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Guess I'll find it on the radio. Think it said 680AM. I'll look.
Ya'll have a good weekend.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I've been "preoccupied".........
> 
> I'm just picturing you standing there telling that to Nic, face to face............... and the look he'd be giving you!



 Nic always listens to me! He knows who ta trust an not trust!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Nic always listens to me! He knows who ta trust an not trust!


you're on it today, ain'tcha?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Go red debils.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2014)

Congrats on the State Championship Hawkinsville and Mrs Hornet. Now I got to pull Colquitt County thru against the big Giant from the north.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Congrats on the State Championship Hawkinsville and Mrs Hornet. Now I got to pull Colquitt County thru against the big Giant from the north.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Congrats on the State Championship Hawkinsville and Mrs Hornet. Now I got to pull Colquitt County thru against the big Giant from the north.


 yeah, congrats.............. At least our boys made it up there!

Forum won't let me check my pm's......... I'll sign in but it won't let me go..............


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

ok, who's messin with my account???????


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yeah, congrats.............. At least our boys made it up there!
> 
> Forum won't let me check my pm's......... I'll sign in but it won't let me go..............



Have you paid your bill yet?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Have you paid your bill yet?


Iz an hon......honor........ORNERY member, it's a lifetime membership!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

high guys


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> high guys


where you been hidin?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> where you been hidin?



He been watching feetsball in da closet.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He been watching feetsball in da closet.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

ok, don't know what's going on................ Kydawg, if you can't mush the right buttons, can ya get Wobert or elfiii to look in to it for me, pwease?!?!

I'm outta here, ya'll have a good weekend........ I know I will, it'll be a THREE DAY one for me!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He been watching feetsball in da closet.



dat weren't what he was doin..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> where you been hidin?



cleaning


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2014)

Lftt


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He been watching feetsball in da closet.



wait, what?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Lftt



Live from the toilet?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

rydert said:


> dat weren't what he was doin..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ok, don't know what's going on................ Kydawg, if you can't mush the right buttons, can ya get Wobert or elfiii to look in to it for me, pwease?!?!
> 
> I'm outta here, ya'll have a good weekend........ I know I will, it'll be a THREE DAY one for me!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2014)

rydert said:


> dat weren't what he was doin..........



sniffin' shoes?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2014)

^^^^ well lookie there


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 12, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I surely would like to sneak off up to the country and go hunting today since every week I see plenty of deer on my trailcam photos taken on Monday through Friday just having a blast walking around out in the pasture during daylight hours.  Come Saturdays and Sundays, these deer just stay further back in the swamps until Monday rolls around again.  They are just taunting me, I believe.
> 
> I can't go today because I have various deliveries to make to a couple of customers and I also have an appointment (which is required every 6 months) with my Cardiologist at 10 AM this morning.  I had all of the bloodwork done about 10 days ago so now I have to face the results today.  I don't think that my A1C results are going to look too good either.





blood on the ground said:


> I sure hope you get good news today my friend! You got a good surround of friends in here so keep us posted.





Blood, sorry that it took me all day to pass along an update.  The GOOD NEWS is that my doctor said that everything is fine including my EKG, blood pressure (121/76), heart rate per minute (68 bpm), loss of a few pounds (-6 lbs.)  cholesterol levels (99), Triglycerides level (105), and my A1C level  (6.7) has not gone up any during the past 6 months so that was great news.   I am trying to get more exercise and get my A1C level down even lower to a level of (6.0 max) so that I hopefully won't have to worry about diabetes at all in about a year from now.  I think that more walking exercises and trying to eliminating soft drinks as much as possible would really help that situation so I am doing my best to stick with that program in the future.

My Cardiologist felt so good about about my results that for the first time since I had a heart attack back 7 1/2 years ago, I only have to return now in 9 months instead of previously 6 months at a time.  


I hope that all of you will have a great and productive  weekend and I hope to go deer hunting this weekend since my hunting days are now down to probably only four days left this season.  I have watched a lot of nice deer so far this season BUT I haven't fired a shot yet.  I really would like to get my normal annual harvest of one nice buck though this season.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 12, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, sorry that it took me all day to pass along an update.  The GOOD NEWS is that my doctor said that everything is fine including my EKG, blood pressure (121/76), heart rate per minute (68 bpm), loss of a few pounds (-6 lbs.)  cholesterol levels (99), Triglycerides level (105), and my A1C level  (6.7) has not gone up any during the past 6 months so that was great news.   I am trying to get more exercise and get my A1C level down even lower to a level of (6.0 max) so that I hopefully won't have to worry about diabetes at all in about a year from now.  I think that more walking exercises and trying to eliminating soft drinks as much as possible would really help that situation so I am doing my best to stick with that program in the future.
> 
> My Cardiologist felt so good about about my results that for the first time since I had a heart attack back 7 1/2 years ago, I only have to return now in 9 months instead of previously 6 months at a time.
> 
> ...



Don't goto Twin Peaks... It will get the BP up.. Or make you feel like a perve.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Thank y'all!
> 
> Gotta make the 1hr 45min drive to Canton either tomorrow or Sunday. I really hate funerals/funeral homes.  I always feel awkward cause I never know what to say. Even when it's family.



Same here


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey drivelers, errybody out cleaning deer.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2014)

Keebs


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2014)

Mrs. Hawtnet?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2014)

Leroy?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2014)

Homo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hankus!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2014)

Blood


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2014)

Mr. Hornet??


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2014)

W2h?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2014)

Cricket?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2014)

Dirt?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2014)

Quack?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2014)

Quack... really, ok now i'm looking desperate. Later y'all


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Quack... really, ok now i'm looking desperate. Later y'all



watching hi skool feetsball and listening to the neighbers havin a boy party. Why guys so loud? They gonna be sangin country songs for the nights ova.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, sorry that it took me all day to pass along an update.  The GOOD NEWS is that my doctor said that everything is fine including my EKG, blood pressure (121/76), heart rate per minute (68 bpm), loss of a few pounds (-6 lbs.)  cholesterol levels (99), Triglycerides level (105), and my A1C level  (6.7) has not gone up any during the past 6 months so that was great news.   I am trying to get more exercise and get my A1C level down even lower to a level of (6.0 max) so that I hopefully won't have to worry about diabetes at all in about a year from now.  I think that more walking exercises and trying to eliminating soft drinks as much as possible would really help that situation so I am doing my best to stick with that program in the future.
> 
> My Cardiologist felt so good about about my results that for the first time since I had a heart attack back 7 1/2 years ago, I only have to return now in 9 months instead of previously 6 months at a time.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear you got good news from the doc!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2014)

Fair size 8 point this afternoon workin` scrapes.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

I ordered some cheese from Wisconsin. H22 reading the newspaper they wrapped it in.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Fair size 8 point this afternoon workin` scrapes.



Nice size, I'd say


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nice size, I'd say





Here`s a closer shot.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s a closer shot.



Too funny, h22 said that thang would be layin on the ground. Too much meat to let walk.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Too funny, h22 said that thang would be layin on the ground. Too much meat to let walk.





2 months ago, ain`t not tellin` what he weighed. He done wore hisself down to nothing now.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice deer!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

That boy been runnin girls.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2014)

My condolences Crickett. 


Congrats Chiefbro !! 



Nice one Nic !! 




Washington county got beat in the dome, only 2 undefeated teams in the championships.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice buck Nic....I'm confused though, did you kill that buck today. I couldn't see the 2nd image on last page.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks Quackster!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2014)

BOG was right, Nic does wear high dolla camo . . .




suspenders !


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nice buck Nic....I'm confused though, did you kill that buck today. I couldn't see the 2nd image on last page.



Shot him around 5:20 this afternoon, Chief.



Hooked On Quack said:


> BOG was right, Nic does wear high dolla camo . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I`m the glass of fashion.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> 2 months ago, ain`t not tellin` what he weighed. He done wore hisself down to nothing now.


Posted late, but  that's what chris said. Lot's of lean meat.


Hooked On Quack said:


> My condolences Crickett.
> 
> 
> Congrats Chiefbro !!
> ...



Ok.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Posted late, but  that's what chris said. Lot's of lean meat.
> 
> 
> Ok.





WACO vs Calhoun, said on the radio they were the only 2 undefeeted teams in the Championships ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> WACO vs Calhoun, said on the radio they were the only 2 undefeeted teams in the Championships ???



True that. Great game.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2014)

Any decent ball games on tomorrow ??


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any decent ball games on tomorrow ??



Army/Navy is it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

Mud must a been bored.  One again nice deer nic!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Army/Navy is it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey HOQ


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Buford  comes on at 4 thirty to the marrow.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> 2 months ago, ain`t not tellin` what he weighed. He done wore hisself down to nothing now.



Awesome Nic!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s a closer shot.


Congratulations Nick!!........That's a good looking rifle there as well!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you kindly, folks. I`m kinda proud of that old rifle. Gonna spend some time with my flintlock now though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey HOQ




hiya bud !!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Buford  comes on at 4 thirty to the marrow.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> WACO vs Calhoun, said on the radio they were the only 2 undefeeted teams in the Championships ???


Both were undefeated before tonight!!


Congrats to Bitterbro, and the Calhoun Yellowjackets!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2014)

Fine Buc there Nic.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2014)

Colquitt County undefeated too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

My neighbors are hilariously funny. I think the song should be, Boy juss wanna have fun. They got a whistle contest going on. H22 said, Mandy, don't. You'll win. Lol


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My neighbors are hilariously funny. I think the song should be, Boy juss wanna have fun. They got a whistle contest going on. H22 said, Mandy, don't. You'll win. Lol



Do it! Do it! Do it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Do it! Do it! Do it!



Done it in the past, and he brangs his drunk bootie up here. He ans I are very competitive.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My neighbors are hilariously funny. I think the song should be, Boy juss wanna have fun. They got a whistle contest going on. H22 said, Mandy, don't. You'll win. Lol



Skeered?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2014)

Watching Shark Tank on ABC & every commercial that has come on is either a perfum commercial or a Viagra commercial.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Done it in the past, and he brangs his drunk bootie up here. He ans I are very competitive.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you kindly, folks. I`m kinda proud of that old rifle. Gonna spend some time with my flintlock now though.


I have a Ruger # 1 that really needs to draw some blood!!

After 12/18/14 gonna be on vacation till the new year!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

He gets mad cause I win.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He gets mad cause I win.



I can't whistle


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Skeered?



 you ever heard me whistle?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I can't whistle



Practice x10.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Practice x10.



I've been trying since I was a kid  

I just can't do it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Score. Ballgame now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> you ever heard me whistle?



No ma'am.  But I'll challenge you next time we see each other..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I've been trying since I was a kid
> 
> I just can't do it.



Caint never could. 




That's what my Diddy said.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No ma'am.  But I'll challenge you next time we see each other..



I believe we done done this at KMF..... I won.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I believe we done done this at KMF..... I won.



No No: . Me and u didn't....  I don't think..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No No: . Me and u didn't....  I don't think..



And you were sober. Ibeat you,silly.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And you were sober. Ibeat you,silly.



Take that back. It was Kim. I beat him. Can't wait to challenge you..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And you were sober. Ibeat you,silly.



You weren't.  I think you be imagining stuffs silly Lady


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I can't whistle




Me either . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You weren't.  I think you be imagining stuffs silly Lady



I corrected myself, thank ya.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Take that back. It was Kim. I beat him. Can't wait to challenge you..


Ya'll need to get J in on this ........... she's gooooood............
FINALLY got to check my pm's............. 
Oh, hey ya'll...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Take that back. It was Kim. I beat him. Can't wait to challenge you..



 
Told you it weren't me


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

HOQ made me giggle


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll need to get J in on this ........... she's gooooood............
> FINALLY got to check my pm's.............
> Oh, hey ya'll...........



Game on. I aint nevabeen beat. Meand neighber fight daily. My mouff is tiny.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> HOQ made me giggle





Toot??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Toot??



Not right now. Still brewing


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


>


that's what ya git for not coming around more often!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Game on. I aint nevabeen beat. Meand neighber fight daily. My mouff is tiny.


I think you two have "whistled" together, just not "challenged" each other............. time for a gathering........ hhhmmmm???????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

Keebs.  Tell J I said hello. Please


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Not right now. Still brewing



ok............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

Maybe Keebs upset cause she can't pull my finger?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Maybe Keebs upset cause she can't pull my finger?



She knows  how them horses do it. She don't won't none.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Ya'll wztchin this game


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Nic cleanin that deer.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll wztchin this game


what game?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Time out.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> what game?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time out.



Who's playing time out?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> what game?





Prolly highschool on GPTV ???  The Dome . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Prolly highschool on GPTV ???  The Dome . .



Never heard of Mays.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Prolly highschool on GPTV ???  The Dome . .



He knows........


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He knows........




Who you cheering for?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Who you cheering for?



Take a wild guess.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Take a wild guess.



I hope its not the team in the Auburn copycat uniforms.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He knows........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Having fun hunting, I'm so sorry you can't feel the love 
. I bet you're boy is gonna be a quarterback.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope its not the team in the Auburn copycat uniforms.



Once again. H22 said it earlier.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Once again. H22 said it earlier.



4 minutes ago i didn't even know a game was on and i sure ain't gonna read back to find out who you whistle for.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Nope


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Quang. Dang somebody's hurt. Didn't want that


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> 4 minutes ago i didn't even know a game was on and i sure ain't gonna read back to find out who you whistle for.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Having fun hunting, I'm so sorry you can't feel the love
> . I bet you're boy is gonna be a quarterback.



Your prolly right.  I'll be force to like feetsball.  BTW.  I do watch some GA gamed.. Just dont tell nobody


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope its not the team in the Auburn copycat uniforms.



Oh well.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Your prolly right.  I'll be force to like feetsball.  BTW.  I do watch some GA gamed.. Just dont tell nobody



I knew you had it in you. GO DAWGS.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh well.



Don't you roll your eyes at me, Missy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Your prolly right.  I'll be force to like feetsball.  BTW.  I do watch some GA gamed.. Just dont tell nobody



On serious note, me and chris are sports freaks, but we found the boy was a music freak, so we supported him too much. H22 turned his trophy room into a music studio with halh stacks and drum kit for years.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't you roll your eyes at me, Missy!



Oh, you know you like it Wobbert woo.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, you know you like it Wobbert woo.



I do, but that's beside the point! 

Okay, got to go make the rounds. See y'all later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2014)

Shutting down the mines, again . . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Glad to hear you got good news from the doc!




Thanks Crickett.  My condolences to you in regards to your cousin too.





Nicodemus said:


> Fair size 8 point this afternoon workin` scrapes.




Nic, when I saw your photo, I somehow knew that when I made a statement to you earlier today that I was looking forward to see a really up close photo of you and your deer later today....yep, this deer had taters, carrots, onions, gravy, english peas, and biscuits all over his back in that photo for sure.





Nicodemus said:


> Here`s a closer shot.



Good lookin deer.






Nicodemus said:


> 2 months ago, ain`t not tellin` what he weighed. He done wore hisself down to nothing now.




Nic, I agree with you about the weight thing.  A few years ago I killed a decent buck and it probably weighed close to 25 pounds less than it was just a month earlier before the rut.





Hooked On Quack said:


> BOG was right, Nic does wear high dolla camo . . .
> 
> 
> suspenders !




Quack, apparently that is just what it takes to kill a nice buck these days.    Brother Nic can surely use that voodoo magic really well in the woods.  






mrs. hornet22 said:


> My neighbors are hilariously funny. I think the song should be, Boy juss wanna have fun. They got a whistle contest going on. H22 said, Mandy, don't. You'll win. Lol




Mrs. H, I learned to really whistle loud when I was only about 10 years old.  I have perfected it as such that I can whistle loud enough for someone to hear me from a couple of miles away.  Yep, I can whistle loud enough to even wake up people buried in the cemetery.  



rhbama3 said:


> Never heard of Mays.



Bama, I have never heard of Mays either.  Maybe their name was something different in the past!!!    






I guess that I need to start thinking about deer hunting now.  Hopefully, I might have another opportunity tomorrow.  Wait....it is tomorrow already.  That dang forum clock needs a new TIMEX installed for sure.  Now if I can just find my camouflage suspenders!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2014)

Guess I'll finish my book, the "Odessa File" it's a good one, 'bout chasing down SS Nazi murders after WWII.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess I'll finish my book, the "Odessa File" it's a good one, 'bout chasing down SS Nazi murders after WWII.


How long you been writing it and when will it get publishd?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Scrapy (Dec 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>




What's funny? I got several books well started I GONa finish one day.  It's them editors I got. Two have self committed and a couple or three more been rounded up by net. I even see strange faces as replacement Moderators sometimes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2014)

Another day dawns.  Did they shut the mines down while you were there or before the shift began?  Seems like there would be activity to shut it down.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Another day dawns.  Did they shut the mines down while you were there or before the shift began?  Seems like there would be activity to shut it down.





I shut it down at 3am, takes about an hour start to finish.  Not starting back up til Tuesday morning, means I'll have nuttin to do, but write a book Monday night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2014)

Whatchu got planned today GW ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchu got planned today GW ??



pecans, tear out garden, rake leaves, if bored I have two of all the tools I plan to use. 

other than buying more paper and pencils for this book writing do you have plans?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> pecans, tear out garden, rake leaves, if bored I have two of all the tools I plan to use.
> 
> other than buying more paper and pencils for this book writing do you have plans?





Prolly sleep til 'bout dinner,  do a lil tractor work in my bird field, watch some highschool football, and prolly have a dranky drank, or 6 . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Prolly sleep til 'bout dinner,  do a lil tractor work in my bird field, watch some highschool football, and prolly have a dranky drank, or 6 . .



do some reordering:   have a dranki drunk or six, then sleep , then tractor work,  then tv time with a glass in hand again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> do some reordering:   have a dranki drunk or six, then sleep , then tractor work,  then tv time with a glass in hand again.





Been there done that !! 


Check yo PM's . .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 13, 2014)

I had a dream the Hornet's threw a GON get together at their house. I walked in there detached garage and it was full of potaters stacks and stacks of potato sacks. I walked out side and mr. hornet was disking a field. He said Mrs. Hornet was running out of taters and he needed to plant more.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I had a dream the Hornet's threw a GON get together at their house. I walked in there detached garage and it was full of potaters stacks and stacks of potato sacks. I walked out side and mr. hornet was disking a field. He said Mrs. Hornet was running out of taters and he needed to plant more.



can't have too many taters.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> do some reordering:   have a dranki drunk or six, then sleep , then tractor work,  then tv time with a glass in hand again.




Years ago a co-worker and I would get off our last midnight shift, ride dirt roads and drank beer, go home and crash and do it all again that evening.  Wifey got tired of that crap . . 





Migmack said:


> I had a dream the Hornet's threw a GON get together at their house. I walked in there detached garage and it was full of potaters stacks and stacks of potato sacks. I walked out side and mr. hornet was disking a field. He said Mrs. Hornet was running out of taters and he needed to plant more.





Ya gotta puff puff PASS Fuzzy !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2014)

Fuzz you werkin today ??


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 13, 2014)

I am at work..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I am at work..





Hate it for ya bro, I'll be back at it Monday night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Years ago a co-worker and I would get off our last midnight shift, ride dirt roads and drank beer, go home and crash and do it all again that evening.  Wifey got tired of that crap . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He might have passed to scrapy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hate it for ya bro, I'll be back at it Monday night.



Make the pay check a little better are the end of the month. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> He might have passed to scrapy.



LOL..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> he might have passed to scrapy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> he might have passed to scrapy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 13, 2014)

I hate negative people


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2014)

I hate stoopid peeples . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2014)

It could be a bad case of


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I had a dream the Hornet's threw a GON get together at their house. I walked in there detached garage and it was full of potaters stacks and stacks of potato sacks. I walked out side and mr. hornet was disking a field. He said Mrs. Hornet was running out of taters and he needed to plant more.



You high


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any decent ball games on tomorrow ??



Buford at 4:30.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2014)

Ok, going shoppin.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> can't have too many taters.


 A Peck of seed taters ain't near enuff. I only recently found out you get a short Peck at most places but for a little more you can get ??(hush)


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Shot him around 5:20 this afternoon, Chief.
> 
> 
> 
> I`m the glass of fashion.



Great job on a nice buck. 

 I had one slip by me yesterday evening, didnt get a good enough look though.


----------



## cramer (Dec 13, 2014)

mornin' fellers
I hope Mrs. H knows my shirt size and fav color


----------



## cramer (Dec 13, 2014)

Is fuzzy still working?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2014)

cramer said:


> mornin' fellers
> I hope Mrs. H knows my shirt size and fav color



Morning....wonder what she's getting me?


----------



## cramer (Dec 13, 2014)

his lite is off
must be the boss caught him being useless








or there's a spill on aisle 5


----------



## cramer (Dec 13, 2014)

I hate dropping a jar of mollasses is the store


----------



## cramer (Dec 13, 2014)

Chief you awful quite the am


----------



## cramer (Dec 13, 2014)

you mighty quiet wyatt


----------



## cramer (Dec 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning....wonder what she's getting me?



Sounds like she might be making us some shirts outta tater sacks


----------



## cramer (Dec 13, 2014)

TP - ewe out there


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 13, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You high



You are tater hoarder?


----------



## cramer (Dec 13, 2014)

18 guests = they don't like to show they being useless when they let a bug buck walk by as the lol with stuff coming out o their noses


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2014)

cramer said:


> Chief you awful quite the am



Dang phone postin and only getting 3G don't cut it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 13, 2014)

cramer said:


> I hate dropping a jar of mollasses is the store



I fold pizza boxes.


----------



## cramer (Dec 13, 2014)

Migmack is back


----------



## cramer (Dec 13, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I fold pizza boxes.



is there a record for the number folded per hour?

pbfph


----------



## cramer (Dec 13, 2014)

or minimum to get a bonus
mpbfph


----------



## cramer (Dec 13, 2014)

I need some coffee - my brain is slower than my typin finger this morning


----------



## cramer (Dec 13, 2014)

Ever wander how many stolen trail cams are actually taken and used by deer?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2014)

cramer said:


> Ever wander how many stolen trail cams are actually taken and used by deer?



I will now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2014)

Migmack said:


> You are tater hoarder?



Love me some taters. Baked,boiled,fried,mashed......


Dang, somebody just shot a deer wiff a cannon out there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2014)

cramer said:


> Ever wander how many stolen trail cams are actually taken and used by deer?


----------



## cramer (Dec 13, 2014)

Mrs H - Who all won yesterday?
I caught the last two minutes of NS WR


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2014)

Mernin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2014)

cramer said:


> Mrs H - Who all won yesterday?
> I caught the last two minutes of NS WR



All the teams i was pullin for. 
Don't ask me to call names, i'm a girl.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin!



Bout time you spoke. 
Ok, seriously. I gotta go shoppin.


----------



## cramer (Dec 13, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout time you spoke.
> Ok, seriously. I gotta go shoppin.



she forgot to ask my size


----------



## Crickett (Dec 13, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Caint never could.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Keebs said:


> Ya'll need to get J in on this ........... she's gooooood............
> FINALLY got to check my pm's.............
> Oh, hey ya'll...........



Bout time 



cramer said:


> Ever wander how many stolen trail cams are actually taken and used by deer?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2014)

Nothing like waking up to a screaming youngan.  Then you realize that he took his diaper off in the middle of the night.  As you might have guessed it was a poopie diaper.   

Morning folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2014)

Louie = threadkilla


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Louie = threadkilla



No kidding..


----------



## Old Winchesters (Dec 13, 2014)

*Yep I can see it*


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2014)

OW  made me lol..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2014)

Old Winchesters said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>









Waiting on Bubbette as usual. Gonna stop by Gander Mountain and see if they have any 7mm-08 boolits and then go to the chinese joint.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Waiting on Bubbette as usual. Gonna stop by Gander Mountain and see if they have any 7mm-08 boolits and then go to the chinese joint.



doubt the chinese joint has 7mm-08 boolits.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Waiting on Bubbette as usual. Gonna stop by Gander Mountain and see if they have any 7mm-08 boolits and then go to the chinese joint.





Whatchugonna do wit dem boolitzz???   Might as well pick up a pocket full of rockz and chunk em at catzz . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> doubt the chinese joint has 7mm-08 boolits.



 7-08 boolitz is ovakill for a kittycat . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2014)

Annnnnnnnd, before my Pookie EVEN ax, NO, I'm not gonna behave tonight . .



Crap, Dawn's home . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2014)

Lawwwwwwwwwd, Scrapee in da house . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2014)

Cut my fangernailz so short I can't even pick a booger . .


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lawwwwwwwwwd, Scrapee in da house . . .



But fixin to go jookin. Cleaning out under my favorite fingernail and trimming the rest.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2014)

One of my fancy "deerstands" down in the Kinchafoonee swamp about a mile from the house. Spent a nice evenin` down there till dark today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2014)

Cool Nicbro !!! 



Just bought back a sweet 357 S&W  that I sold last year, 

Merry Christmas to me  . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cool Nicbro !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





My regards to you, Brother Quack.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 13, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I had a dream the Hornet's threw a GON get together at their house. I walked in there detached garage and it was full of potaters stacks and stacks of potato sacks. I walked out side and mr. hornet was disking a field. He said Mrs. Hornet was running out of taters and he needed to plant more.



Nice to meet you Bro. We gonna have some fresh French fries wiff cow meat on da grill tanigt


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 13, 2014)

Somebody needs to tell Bo$$ his team is fixin to play


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 13, 2014)

Tell Bo$$ I'll be back for the 4th quarter.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> One of my fancy "deerstands" down in the Kinchafoonee swamp about a mile from the house. Spent a nice evenin` down there till dark today.



One day iz gonna post a pic of h22's muzzle loader. I think its a KY long. Not sure, but I know it's heavy as Hades.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> One day iz gonna post a pic of h22's muzzle loader. I think its a KY long. Not sure, but I know it's heavy as Hades.





Love to see it!   

Gabriel weighs about 8 pounds, give or take. That Plains Rifle I have ( Hawken replica) weighs over 11 pounds. It ain`t no fun to take on a long walk. But, that old rifle has killed a PILE of deer.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Love to see it!
> 
> Gabriel weighs about 8 pounds, give or take. That Plains Rifle I have ( Hawken replica) weighs over 11 pounds. It ain`t no fun to take on a long walk. But, that old rifle has killed a PILE of deer.



Keebs seen it. He aint much on showin stuff,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2014)

What'd I miss?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Annnnnnnnd, before my Pookie EVEN ax, NO, I'm not gonna behave tonight . .
> 
> 
> 
> Crap, Dawn's home . .



Well, there went his optimism didn't it? 

I couldn't believe the trip to GM. They had Remington corelokts for 35 and Remington Accubonds for 50 bucks! 
I never thought i'd see the day when ammo was either this scarce or insanely priced for 7mm-08.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nothing like waking up to a screaming youngan.  Then you realize that he took his diaper off in the middle of the night.  As you might have guessed it was a poopie diaper.
> 
> Morning folks



 Welcome to parenthood!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2014)

Okay now that the IT guy and the computer fought for an hour over adobe install I can get the coffee brewed and served.  My bp is down now that the computer is not going round in circles with safari and adobe.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?


I bin jookin. Handed out some credic cyards and #s.  Took up by some. Dey be gone now. Yall ain;t neer as much fun as in de middlins of de week. Or is it just Satdy nite?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> I bin jookin. Handed out some credic cyards and #s.  Took up by some. Dey be gone now. Yall ain;t neer as much fun as in de middlins of de week. Or is it just Satdy nite?



Does dis anser u'r kwesion


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 14, 2014)

If dis keep up I liable to make it to Church yet again tomorrow.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 14, 2014)

Uh scrapy.  You go to church in Mondays?


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Uh scrapy.  You go to church in Mondays?


 Sun wasn't up when I posted dat. Sunrise starts a new day for me technically but in reality when I gets up starts a new day for me.


Hep me.

Get me to de church on time!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 14, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> Sun wasn't up when I posted dat. Sunrise starts a new day for me technically but in reality when I gets up starts a new day for me.
> 
> 
> Hep me.
> ...


Poo scrapy.  
Man I caint help ya there.  I ain't ever got myself to church in years on time or late.  Sunday supposed to be a day of rest but folks look at ya funny if ya show up to sunday morning service in PJs


----------



## cramer (Dec 14, 2014)

mornin fellers -  scrapy better get in the shower so you can be on time


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Poo scrapy.
> Man I caint help ya there.  I ain't ever got myself to church in years on time or late.  Sunday supposed to be a day of rest but folks look at ya funny if ya show up to sunday morning service in PJs



Better in PJs than nakid. ? I recon . ( where you find that huh cartoon at anyway) I ain't got one.

Too mo owas, as my buddys say fo I got to get up , get dressed and be gone. To church.  on time.
Ax forgiveness for what I did last night for after all, last night was last night before the sun came up today.


----------



## cramer (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't want him to be late - lest the tatted up man will pull him over for speeding or twd


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 14, 2014)

cramer said:


> I don't want him to be late - lest the tatted up man will pull him over for speeding or twd



I can walk there faster than I can crank up the old truck.

They quit ringing the Bell about 5 years ago but started to cranking it back up in the past couple of months and makes for guilty sleep since den .


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 14, 2014)

Mornin everybody


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2014)

Mornin. Going to meet my new grand doggy today.
All Christmas presents are wrapped and under the tree. Now it's baking time. Life is good.


----------



## cramer (Dec 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin. Going to meet my new grand doggy today.
> All Christmas presents are wrapped and under the tree. Now it's baking time. Life is good.



good morning mrs. hornet22
buford won and I hope you got ALL your shopping done 
I need a new hunting rifle and some fresh baked stuff


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2014)

cramer said:


> good morning mrs. hornet22
> buford won and I hope you got ALL your shopping done
> I need a new hunting rifle and some fresh baked stuff



I thought you wanted a shirt


----------



## cramer (Dec 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought you wanted a shirt


Guess you got more shopping to do
and some fresh baked stuff
Is fudgebaked stuff?


----------



## RabunSis (Dec 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin. Going to meet my new grand doggy today.
> All Christmas presents are wrapped and under the tree. Now it's baking time. Life is good.



Tell that cute wittle dawgie his great auntie says hello!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2014)

Morning, Babes and Bro's!
Think me and the wifey will go to Chickasawhatchee in a little while and fire off some weapons of destruction.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



What did you do THIS time?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2014)

RabunSis said:


> Tell that cute wittle dawgie his great auntie says hello!



Will do Sista.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> What did you do THIS time?





I just bought a Browning Maxus last week and then bought back a S&W 357 that I sold to a co-worker, wife's gonna kill me . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2014)

Back home from the deer camp, lil spike quartered, backstraps and loins pulled, will cut it up Tuesday at Buddy's house when he does his.

How yall iz?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just bought a Browning Maxus last week and then bought back a S&W 357 that I sold to a co-worker, wife's gonna kill me . . .



Yep.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2014)

Good deal Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2014)

Somebody left the door open....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Somebody left the door open....



They aint hera.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2014)

Deer cube.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2014)

Now dey iz!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Deer cube.



Wiff biskits and mustard!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2014)

Gotta meet my grand doggy today. Little skittish, but glad the boy got him. One day away from being uthinized sp?. Looks like a mini golden retriever.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wiff biskits and mustard!



Ain't nothin betts. Took some deer cube steak to the boy today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wiff biskits and mustard!



And hot sauce wiff mac-n-cheese!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gotta meet my grand doggy today. Little skittish, but glad the boy got him. One day away from being uthinized sp?. Looks like a mini golden retriever.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2014)

Lawd have mercy....dis one bout gone!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ain't nothin betts. Took some deer cube steak to the boy today.



Missed me some deer cube....been too long!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They aint hera.



Hello,
Is there anybody in there?
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone at home?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



I know, right. H22 said that's got to be the worst job in the  world. Putting down animals. Sept you gonna eat um.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hello,
> Is there anybody in there?
> Just nod if you can hear me.
> Is there anyone at home?



My boys new dog looks just like a mini Tucker.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hello,
> Is there anybody in there?
> Just nod if you can hear me.
> Is there anyone at home?



Woe. Seriously, just looked at your avi and Bentley looks just like your dog. Just minimize.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hello,
> Is there anybody in there?
> Just nod if you can hear me.
> Is there anyone at home?




nod....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 14, 2014)

Pew pew.  Got me bout a 130lbs  buck.  1/2 his horns broke off..


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Pew pew.  Got me bout a 130lbs  buck.  1/2 his horns broke off..



Congrats!!!! 
I meant to ask, How is Little Miss Sunshine? Have you banished her from the interwebs?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats!!!!
> I meant to ask, How is Little Miss Sunshine? Have you banished her from the interwebs?



She's good.  Just working alot.  She started a new job right after Gage got out the hospital.  She put in 80 hours last week.  At least that's what she said.   They are working her hard.  She stays on fb these days


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Pew pew.  Got me bout a 130lbs  buck.  1/2 his horns broke off..



What did the other horn look like.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She's good.  Just working alot.  She started a new job right after Gage got out the hospital.  She put in 80 hours last week.  At least that's what she said.   They are working her hard.  She stays on fb these days



80 hours? 
Well, tell her Bubba says "Duh huh"!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> What did the other horn look like.



Broke off at the base.  3 points on one side nothing on the other.  Guy told me to shoot anything so,  pew pew.   First shot was a high shoulder shot and he ran.  2nd shot he was trotting and hit gut but he fell right there. Kinda tumbled forward.  Not ideal but I'll take it.  Maybe lost 3 lbs of meat


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2014)

6 more posts till this ones done....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 14, 2014)

Only 5 but I'm going to bed. 630 comes early


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2014)

Yep. 
Day shift will need to mop up.
4 more to go....


----------



## Crickett (Dec 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Pew pew.  Got me bout a 130lbs  buck.  1/2 his horns broke off..



"1/2 Doe 1/2 Buck....I'm a duck"~ Elliot


----------



## Crickett (Dec 14, 2014)

Three


----------



## Crickett (Dec 14, 2014)

Two


----------



## Crickett (Dec 14, 2014)

One


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2014)

Locker down!


----------

